# Best Price you have found on Tivo S3



## Need2learn (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello I am looking to buy a Tivo S3 and so far the best price I have found is
649.00 Plus 20 for shipping has any one found a cheater price.


Please post your finding here Thanks!!!

New of course!! :up:


----------



## coldfusionak (Oct 24, 2006)

That is only 10 dollars cheaper than the Tivo Community store and that comes with Free Shipping (including to Alaska woo hoo). 

Just thought I would tell you, esp if the place you found the deal is less than reputable.


----------



## jeffk (Oct 15, 2002)

Depends where you are, TC community store charges me taxes, so thats an additional $42 if your in florida, which makes it nowhere near the cheapest, at that price, even amazon beats them. But I do agree, if taxes arn't charged for you, then better to go with a place thats reputable such as TC Store or Weaknees [who i believe can be had for 689]. There are a few places that have it around 660 shipping included though.

Jeff



coldfusionak said:


> That is only 10 dollars cheaper than the Tivo Community store and that comes with Free Shipping (including to Alaska woo hoo).
> 
> Just thought I would tell you, esp if the place you found the deal is less than reputable.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Where's $660 including shipping? One of the Amazon sellers has $660 + $11.99 shipping..
(but I'd have to add CA sales tax too.)


----------



## jeffk (Oct 15, 2002)

I havn't checked today but 2 days ago pcsuperdeals.com had it for 649 + 11 shipping. There are people on this forum who have bought from them with success and were happy with them [i havn't purchased yet] Ok, I just looked, its 22 shipping now, sorry for the misinformation, that makes it more expensive then the link below.

abes of maine has it for 655 plus 9.90 shipping, so thats the better deal, coming out to 665.00.

Jeff


----------



## brossow (Jan 25, 2004)

I bouht two of them on eBay for $649 + $20 shipping (each). That was the best price I found at the time.


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo (Jan 18, 2005)

Some internet site called Abes of Maine has it at $654.99 & $9.90 shipping.


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone is having any luck with getting Best Buy or Circuit City to price match (or even offer to come close to) the lower prices for a Series 3 online. I would prefer to deal with a local store if possible, especially with their fairly-reasonable prices for extended warranty/repair services.

Thanks!


----------



## brossow (Jan 25, 2004)

VanGoghLikesTivo said:


> Some internet site called Abes of Maine has it at $654.99 & $9.90 shipping.


I've bought from Abe's before -- good people, at least in my experience.


----------



## Greeble (Dec 5, 2006)

brossow said:


> I've bought from Abe's before -- good people, at least in my experience.


I was going to a buy a S3 from Abe's, but then just when I was going to complete my order it was charging me sales tax. I thought that was strange since I live in NJ so I called them. Apparently they are located in Edison, NJ a town right next to mine. (Newegg and BeachCamera have warehouses there too.) Anyway, don't buy from Abe's if you live in NJ, its cheaper from the TiVO community store.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I plan on getting mine here. No tax (to NJ) and free shipping keep them within $10-$20 of anyone, so why not support the folks who run this great forum?


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

i've purchased many of thousands of dollars worth of stuff through Abes. At least you know its a reputable site.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

The Weaknees price fell to $779. If the $100 + $20 rebate is still on, that's $659 shipped, plus you get a $50 store credit for future purchases (larger drive!).

- Chris


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

It's not OTD, but if you can get an amazon 25% off wishlist certificate (up to $150 off $600) from American Express (going on right now- I and all of my friends that have tried have managed to get one. Not guaranteed, but not exceptionally hard), you can get one for $709 - $150 = $559 from amazon. No tax, and free shipping (although it might take a week)...


----------



## philinny (Jan 11, 2004)

dig_duggler said:


> It's not OTD, but if you can get an amazon 25% off wishlist certificate (up to $150 off $600) from American Express (going on right now- I and all of my friends that have tried have managed to get one. Not guaranteed, but not exceptionally hard), you can get one for $709 - $150 = $559 from amazon. No tax, and free shipping (although it might take a week)...


Can't find this ... could you provide some more details? Is this through Amex Membership Rewards points?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

philinny said:


> Can't find this ... could you provide some more details? Is this through Amex Membership Rewards points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil


Here

Different coupons each day. This fatwallet thread usually posts the coupons offered the day of in the first post.


----------



## philinny (Jan 11, 2004)

dig_duggler said:


> Here
> 
> Different coupons each day. This fatwallet thread usually posts the coupons offered the day of in the first post.


Got it. Thanks! A $5000 Porsche? Hmm...


----------



## kgclark75 (Sep 5, 2002)

The price in the TivoCommunity store is $799 for me. Is there a coupon code or something??


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

geodon005 said:


> I was wondering if anyone is having any luck with getting Best Buy or Circuit City to price match (or even offer to come close to) the lower prices for a Series 3 online. I would prefer to deal with a local store if possible, especially with their fairly-reasonable prices for extended warranty/repair services.
> 
> Thanks!


I got a Series 3 for $680 from Ultimate Electronics with a 15% coupon they had in September and Best Buy matched it a few days later for box #2 - was easy, since I still had the UE receipt in my wallet.


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

The code is TC120.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

kgclark75 said:


> The price in the TivoCommunity store is $799 for me. Is there a coupon code or something??


Yes: TC120


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

VanGoghLikesTivo said:


> Some internet site called Abes of Maine has it at $654.99 & $9.90 shipping.


Shows up for me as $664.99 + $9.90 shipping.


----------



## DTap (Nov 7, 2006)

You can check shopper.com and mysimon.com and may be able to find a deal. I found mine on shopper about a month ago for $660 with free shipping. I didn't know the code or would have gotten it from the TCStore, but it still worked out.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

For the sake of humor: I don't know about other states, but California says sales tax must be paid on *ALL* purchases, and requires that you report and pay any uncollected sales tax (like on out-of-state Internet purchases) on your state income tax form. Not sure about the level of compliance....


----------



## Matt (Mar 13, 2002)

Zenmonster (877-401-7233 or check out their website) has it for just $664.99 and includes free shipping. They also have a 30 day, 100% money back guarantee. 

I don't know anything about them nor have I ordered from them, but as long as you pay with a credit card you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Use Tax is owed in pretty much every state. I often jump in and point this out when people mention a specific deal from a seller that does nt (because they are not REQUIRED TO) collect state sales tax, but am conveniently ignored


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll just say that the TCF store has been GREAT to deal with.

I got a bad one and they are shipping a replacement. They were quick to respond to e-mails and just generally seem to know whats going on.

It's more than I can say for many other e-stores I've dealt with.


----------



## TallerMike (Dec 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is still a $80 weeknees coupon out there? If so, does anyone have the code? I signed up for the mailing list, but no codes in the mail =(


----------



## philinny (Jan 11, 2004)

Does anybody forsee a price drop after Christmas? Or is the consensus it will be fairly steady until Spring? I have to do the S3 deal by 12/31 to qualify for LT transfer (already scored the S1 box on eBay)

BTW I'm sold on going with TCF with the $120 coupon and getting the 5 year extended warranty. (Slightly OT: TiVo CS has confirmed that any replacement box done under their warranty, or a retailers, will be allowed to transfer the Lifetime. So good piece of mind. Except for this S3 purchase, I follow the Consumer Reports guidelines, no extended warranties except AppleCare and DLP televisions.

Phil


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Unless you do some crazy coupon stacking and get away with it (I think I got paid $5 to buy one of my S2s!) that TCF deal is hard to beat. Most deals are within $10-$20 of that price.


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

I did the $559 deal with Amex and Amazon, but you have to be an Amex member and be one of the lucky ones to get the 25% Amazon coupon through their wishlist promotion on Amex (I can't post the URL because I have not done enough posts yet). The Tivo will be here next Thursday, so it is taking a little over a week to get to me. But if I had not gotten the coupon I would have bought it through Tivo with the $120 coupon because that is your best deal from what I have seen. Amazon normally sells them for $709, so maybe with the free shipping and no tax it might be better to do that. I am not sure what the shipping or tax on Tivo is.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

IzzyB68 said:


> I did the $559 deal with Amex and Amazon, but you have to be an Amex member and be one of the lucky ones to get the 25% Amazon coupon through their wishlist promotion on Amex (I can't post the URL because I have not done enough posts yet).


Good for you!

Folks, he's talking about the mythical (from my point of view, because I can never get anything - worse than woot offs!) American Express My Life My Card Sweepstakes that are on now.

Free Amazon and Best Buy gift cards, Porsche Cayman S for $5000 etc ...


----------



## TallerMike (Dec 8, 2006)

TCF charges me $40 in sales tax (I'm in MI, they don't charge sales tax to MA though). I thinking of going with Abes of Maine, but I'd rather buy from TCF or Weeknees if I can get it delivered for around $680. Especially since both deal mainly in Tivos.


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

ashu said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Folks, he's talking about the mythical (from my point of view, because I can never get anything - worse than woot offs!) American Express My Life My Card Sweepstakes[/url] that are on now.
> 
> Free Amazon and Best Buy gift cards, Porsche Cayman S for $5000 etc ...


I am she 

But in all seriousness, the wish certificates are much easier to get than the actual stuff. I have gotten the 25% off Amazon and the 25% Toys are Us. I almost had the 20% bed, bath, and beyond but didn't have my card handy and went past the 90 seconds they give you to type in the number.

For anyone interested that has an American Express, there will be another Amazon coupon tonight at 6 PM. Don't give up right away, because if someone doesn't do the initial card # in 90 seconds it gets put back out there...that is how I got the Toys r us one.

Thanks for posting the URL.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

IzzyB68 said:


> I am she
> 
> For anyone interested that has an American Express, there will be another Amazon coupon tonight at 6 PM. Don't give up right away


Apologies for the stereotypical assumption!

And thanks for the reminder. I had given up on the site, but I guess it'd be worth trying a couple more times ... at least for a gift/% off card!


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

IzzyB68 said:


> I am she
> 
> But in all seriousness, the wish certificates are much easier to get than the actual stuff. I have gotten the 25% off Amazon and the 25% Toys are Us. I almost had the 20% bed, bath, and beyond but didn't have my card handy and went past the 90 seconds they give you to type in the number.
> 
> ...


Typically they are put back at the 6 minute mark. So if you dont get it at 6, try again at 6:06.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

philinny said:


> Does anybody forsee a price drop after Christmas? Or is the consensus it will be fairly steady until Spring? I have to do the S3 deal by 12/31 to qualify for LT transfer (already scored the S1 box on eBay)


No way in hell will they drop the price before 1/1/07 - and probably not for a while after that.

They'd have too many people screaming bloody murder if they dropped it while the VIP offer was still going. "You ripped off loyal customers!"

I don't think they'd drop it too soon after the VIP is up either, or they'd still get it, claims that they'd kept the price high just to strongarm people into buying to transfer, etc.

I think they'll wait until a couple of months into 2007, when sales traditionally slow down anyway, to consider any price cuts.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

megazone said:


> No way in hell will they drop the price before 1/1/07 - and probably not for a while after that.


Maybe a year after the release, Sept, 2007?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I personally don't think it'll take that long, but 6 months? Maybe.


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo (Jan 18, 2005)

Buy.com has it for $657.36 is you use the -$20 google checkout coupon.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

IzzyB68 said:


> I did the $559 deal with Amex and Amazon,


Wait, 25% off $800 is $600. How'd you get $559?

and with these wish lists/coupons, does this mean ONE person in the country/world/whatever gets the deal? or as many people as type it in in those 90 seconds?

I don't have an Amex, but if I could get a S3 for $559, I'd consider it.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

mattack, the S3 is stickered at 7xx at Amazon.

And AmEx makes a fixed number of coupons available - first come first served.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Oh sorry. I thought it was still MSRP..

Actually, it's $698.30 right now. So 75% of that would be $523.73. Free shipping, plus tax.

So how many is "a fixed number"? Has anyone else here gotten a 25% off coupon? and can you get it if you apply for an AMEX right then and there? (wait, AMEX charges interest right away, right? There's no grace period like normal credit cards?)


----------



## Uday (Apr 3, 2002)

mattack said:


> ....
> So how many is "a fixed number"? Has anyone else here gotten a 25% off coupon? and can you get it if you apply for an AMEX right then and there? (wait, AMEX charges interest right away, right? There's no grace period like normal credit cards?)


I have tried many times (on different days) to get the coupon without luck; finally, I gave up & bought the coupon on eBay.

I have the green Amex card & it has a 30-day grace period.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

mattack, you have heard all kinds of weird things (negative anti-competitive publicity?) about AmEx, apparently! 
It is a regular credit card, with the same grace period and similar APRs. They easily offer better Customer Service than any of my MasterCard/Visa providers (and with Discovery's atrocious service, it's a no contest). And my Amex is easily my most preferred card to use - especially the True Earnings one that nets me 1% back (or more!) at Costco for all my putrchases


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

The S3 TiVo is Back at Costco - $649.99 Shipped! tax is probably due if Costco has a warehouse in your state.

The discounts notwithstanding, this is the BEST deal on an S3 TiVo now!

Of cours - I just had to go win a Gift Card to best Buy (instant $150 card for a future purchase, if I make a purchase over 600) at Amex's MyWishlist minutes ago, didn't I?  

Decisions, decisions! First being - do I want to rush into a second S3 before MRV/TTG is announced, just to avail the Lifetime Transfer?


----------



## TallerMike (Dec 8, 2006)

So my wife purchases a Tivo from the Tivo website for $799 for my birthday (she loves me, what can I say?). It came in the mail, and now I'm returning it because there was some misunderstanding about only being able to transfer the lifetime membership to a Tivo purchased through Tivo which is not true.

So we looked around, and here's what I found:

TivoCommunity: $680 after discount, but I'd have to pay $40 in take for a total of $720

AbesOfMaine: $665 plus $10 shipping. Rather buy from TivoCommunity if it wasn't for the sales tax for Michigan

CostCo: See the notes above, however it says on their website that they are not an authorized dealer... and this scares me more than $40 in sales tax

Amazon: I saw the notes from above, and decided to just purchase a 25% off coupon from eBay (I'll never win one). So here's what I got:

-$75 to purchase coupon on eBay
-$696.83 for the Tivo from AmazonW
+150 Discount from the coupon
----------------------
$621.83

I got Free SuperSaver (anyone have any reports as to how long this will actually take? Says it will be delivered Dec 22).


----------



## Uday (Apr 3, 2002)

Good compilation TallerMike. Also, check on http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__TiVo...edia_Recorder,__26543910/sort_type=bottomline for a price comparison.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

can someone explain if you get the tivo in your house before the 31st, but maybe not running on cable cards can you still transfer? Leaving for mexico and if i pull the trigger it may be close call....just want to know.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

ashu said:


> The S3 TiVo is Back at Costco - $649.99 Shipped! tax is probably due if Costco has a warehouse in your state.
> 
> The discounts notwithstanding, this is the BEST deal on an S3 TiVo now!
> 
> Of cours - I just had to go win a Gift Card to best Buy (instant $150 card for a future purchase, if I make a purchase over 600) at Amex's MyWishlist minutes ago, didn't I?


I'm in the same quandary. I actually obtained an AmEx Amazon wishlist cert the first day of the My Wishlist promo. I also scored a BestBuy Wish List cert. Haven;t pulled the trigger yet with either because I've been crunching on some deadline products.

Just got the email about Costco's 2 day price drop this morning.

So I can get the S3 @ Amazon for $559 - with free 2 day shipping (Amazon Prime) or buy it at Costco for $649 including shipping. The $100 difference might make it seem like a no-brainer, but Costco's unconditional guarantee makes it a tough decision, given the problems some users have reported with the S3.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Can anybody confirm that Costco doesn't carry the series 3's in store?

-smak-


----------



## ciTiVo (Oct 2, 2004)

synch22 said:


> can someone explain if you get the tivo in your house before the 31st, but maybe not running on cable cards can you still transfer? Leaving for mexico and if i pull the trigger it may be close call....just want to know.


According to the VIP offer, you have until Jan 31st to complete the transfer:

Offer Terms and Conditions

1. TiVo® Series3 HD DVR purchase required by 12/31/2006 and activation of the DVR is required by 01/31/2007.

http://www.tivo.com/2.0.3hdDvr.plt.asp


----------



## drowe (Nov 4, 2006)

dolcevita said:


> I'm in the same quandary. I actually obtained an AmEx Amazon wishlist cert the first day of the My Wishlist promo. I also scored a BestBuy Wish List cert. Haven;t pulled the trigger yet with either because I've been crunching on some deadline products.
> 
> Just got the email about Costco's 2 day price drop this morning.
> 
> So I can get the S3 @ Amazon for $559 - with free 2 day shipping (Amazon Prime) or buy it at Costco for $649 including shipping. The $100 difference might make it seem like a no-brainer, but Costco's unconditional guarantee makes it a tough decision, given the problems some users have reported with the S3.


I went with costco.com. $100 for the ability to return it essentially forever for any reason is pretty huge. Also, in theory, you could return and repurchase at a lower price, thus, in theory, future-proofing the purchase price (and, I suppose, future hardware).


----------



## drowe (Nov 4, 2006)

smak said:


> Can anybody confirm that Costco doesn't carry the series 3's in store?
> 
> -smak-


The website indicates that it's not available at warehouses.


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

ashu said:


> The S3 TiVo is Back at Costco - $649.99 Shipped! tax is probably due if Costco has a warehouse in your state.


Don't you love Costco?!? I saw that too, but I would have been charged Tax, so Amazon was still better. But that is the best deal I have seen without jumping through hoops!



ashu said:


> Of cours - I just had to go win a Gift Card to best Buy (instant $150 card for a future purchase, if I make a purchase over 600) at Amex's MyWishlist minutes ago, didn't I?


LOL - That is one I have been trying to get, but haven't been able to. But then again I can never try on weekends, never near a computer. Glad you finally got one though!


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

TallerMike said:


> I got Free SuperSaver (anyone have any reports as to how long this will actually take? Says it will be delivered Dec 22).


Mine originally said the 21st and now it is going to be to me on the 14th. Wait until it leaves Amazon's warehouse and then you will have a better timeframe.


----------



## TallerMike (Dec 8, 2006)

Amazon price went down by $6.84 (it's now at $689). For anyone who bought from Amazon, you can email them and get them to credit you the price difference I believe. I've done this in the past (up to 30 days I think). I sent an email today, I'll post another note when I hear back from them.

I ordered on Saturday, and it looks like it will be here on Thursday with the free SuperSaver Shipping.


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

TallerMike said:


> Amazon price went down by $6.84 (it's now at $689). For anyone who bought from Amazon, you can email them and get them to credit you the price difference I believe. I've done this in the past (up to 30 days I think). I sent an email today, I'll post another note when I hear back from them.
> 
> I ordered on Saturday, and it looks like it will be here on Thursday with the free SuperSaver Shipping.


Please do post the results and where you e-mailed. I wonder if they would do this for me even though I used the 25% off coupon...hmmmm.... That would make it down to $539 from the 559 I paid...that is $20 difference.


----------



## TallerMike (Dec 8, 2006)

I received an email back from them immediately with a $6.84 refund. So the final tally (for now) is:

-$75 to purchase coupon on eBay
-$696.83 for the Tivo from Amazon
+$150 Discount from the coupon
+$6.84 price adjustment (emailed Amazon after purchase because price went down)
----------------------
$614.99


To email Amazon, click on "Help" at the bottom, then click on "More..." next to "Payment, Pricing & Promotions" on the left. Now click the "by e-mail" button on the right. I selected "Other Iquiry" for the subject, selected my tivo order, and then told them that I would like to take advantage of the 30 day price gaurantee. They responded back instantly and a credit shows up on my order.


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

TallerMike said:


> To email Amazon, click on "Help" at the bottom, then click on "More..." next to "Payment, Pricing & Promotions" on the left. Now click the "by e-mail" button on the right. I selected "Other Iquiry" for the subject, selected my tivo order, and then told them that I would like to take advantage of the 30 day price gaurantee. They responded back instantly and a credit shows up on my order.


Cool! I just e-mailed them. Thanks for the information. This saves me $20 since I ordered earlier than you.

-- Update: I got an e-mail back and they are refunding me the $20. Thanks so much!!! This now put my Tivo at $689 - $150 (Amex Coupon I won) = $539. Now that I got it so cheap, maybe I can convince the hubby to allow me to get the Harmony Remote


----------



## kongjie (Jul 16, 2003)

dig_duggler said:


> It's not OTD, but if you can get an amazon 25% off wishlist certificate (up to $150 off $600) from American Express (going on right now- I and all of my friends that have tried have managed to get one. Not guaranteed, but not exceptionally hard), you can get one for $709 - $150 = $559 from amazon. No tax, and free shipping (although it might take a week)...


Although I'm an Amex member I never heard of the wishlist.

After reading your mail I tried today and got the Best Buy certificate for up to $150 gift card, depending on your purchase.

The site said that the certificate was in someone else's box (?) but I should keep on trying. After trying to make out those damn numbers about 8 times, it went through!

Again, thanks. Naturally, I would prefer the Amazon 25% off to use for an S3, but this is nice, too.


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

kongjie said:


> Again, thanks. Naturally, I would prefer the Amazon 25% off to use for an S3, but this is nice, too.


Tomorrow is the last day, they may still have an Amazon one tomorrow and you can win up to 4 of them.


----------



## philinny (Jan 11, 2004)

kongjie said:


> Although I'm an Amex member I never heard of the wishlist.
> 
> After reading your mail I tried today and got the Best Buy certificate for up to $150 gift card, depending on your purchase.
> 
> ...


I too got the Best Buy Certificate today. Probably took 20 tries! I've been trying for an Amazon each time they've come up, but hadn't had any luck. Perhaps tomorrow? (Last day.)

So my question is, will BB match any of the lower prices out there? Will they match Amazon? (probably not...) $150 off the full MSRP is good, and puts the S3 it in the same range as Tivo Community Store, but maybe I'll hold onto the BB certificate to use for a TV purchase in 2007.

Phil


----------



## kongjie (Jul 16, 2003)

Philinny,

I hope you realize this, but the Best Buy certificate is not a straight $150 off. It is a "reward" gift card that you will receive after you make a purchase. Its value depends on how much you spend, with a $150 gift card if you spend over $600, I think.

So you have to spend first before you can "save".


----------



## philinny (Jan 11, 2004)

kongjie said:


> Philinny,
> 
> I hope you realize this, but the Best Buy certificate is not a straight $150 off. It is a "reward" gift card that you will receive after you make a purchase. Its value depends on how much you spend, with a $150 gift card if you spend over $600, I think.
> 
> So you have to spend first before you can "save".


Now that I have read the terms and conditions...I realize it. 

Ah well, I will think through the possibilities. I'm in the market for a TV as well, so maybe best buy will be my choice after all. And perhaps that yummy Amazon will come up tomorrow on the last day of Wishlists, and the gods will smile on my CAPTCHA typing again.


----------



## kongjie (Jul 16, 2003)

philinny said:


> Now that I have read the terms and conditions...I realize it.
> 
> Ah well, I will think through the possibilities. I'm in the market for a TV as well, so maybe best buy will be my choice after all. And perhaps that yummy Amazon will come up tomorrow on the last day of Wishlists, and the gods will smile on my CAPTCHA typing again.


LOL don't feel bad I did the same thing. Called my wife "OMG I won!" Called her again, "Not really." Because I was really trying to do it for the purpose of a S3, it's not really what I want. Still, chances are among my relatives someone is going to be buying a big ticket electronics item and I can give it to them as a present.


----------



## fregada_moto (Nov 23, 2006)

philinny said:


> Now that I have read the terms and conditions...I realize it.
> 
> Ah well, I will think through the possibilities. I'm in the market for a TV as well, so maybe best buy will be my choice after all. And perhaps that yummy Amazon will come up tomorrow on the last day of Wishlists, and the gods will smile on my CAPTCHA typing again.


Redeem the Amex coupon at the counter (for the gift card) when you purchase your tv at BB. Then go back and use the $150 gift card for the expensive tv cables you'll need.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

fregada_moto said:


> Redeem the Amex coupon at the counter (for the gift card) when you purchase your tv at BB. Then go back and use the $150 gift card for the expensive tv cables you'll need.


Or better yet, don't buy expensive cables at Best Buy, because you certainly DO NOT need them. Despite what the jokers in blue shirts tell you 

Try monoprice.com instead ... in fact, click through the banner above - good for the forum!


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo (Jan 18, 2005)

kongjie said:


> The site said that the certificate was in someone else's box (?) but I should keep on trying. After trying to make out those damn numbers about 8 times, it went through!


Woot! I just got one of these certificates. I got the same message many times and would have given up if I hadn't read your post. I kept at it and after putting in a dozen of those stupid letter/number combos, I got through!

Then there was the mad search to find where my Amex card was to enter the information before the 1 1/2 minute timer ran out. Luckily I found it and entered everything with 18 seconds left.

Free advice, if you try to win one of these, have your Amex card handy!


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

VanGoghLikesTivo said:


> Woot! I just got one of these certificates. I got the same message many times and would have given up if I hadn't read your post. I kept at it and after putting in a dozen of those stupid letter/number combos, I got through!
> 
> Then there was the mad search to find where my Amex card was to enter the information before the 1 1/2 minute timer ran out. Luckily I found it and entered everything with 18 seconds left.
> 
> Free advice, if you try to win one of these, have your Amex card handy!


LOL - I lost a Bed Bath and Beyond one because of that  I still haven't learned my lession though, I still keep forgetting!


----------



## jeffk (Oct 15, 2002)

Finally got My Series3, can't wait for it to arrive! I couldn't get a amazon card, so I had to buy one, either way amazon's price dropped $7 today, my total was

539.99 from amazon
plu $70 for giftcard I bought off amazone

= 610 for the series3.

Thanks everyone, this forum pointed me in the direction of the slickdeals thread about the wishlist.


Jeff


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

So is TCS an "authorized" Tivo dealer? Costco is not and that is one thing keeping me from buying there. Page Computer has it for $620.29 which is pretty low, but they have a pretty mixed customer service record so I'm leery of that. 

Anyone know what the S3 failure rate has been so far? I worry about transferring a lifetime over and then "losing" it when a new unproven box fails prematurely. 

These are the things I think about. 

But what the heck I'm gonna buy one anyway. Just have to figure out where. 

Stupid Amex Wishlist program - I found out about it tonight, two hours after it ended.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Amazon currently has the Series 3 for $689.99. If you qualify for the AMEX wishlist promo, then it is only $539.99 shipped with no sales tax. THAT is a good deal.

Thos.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

ashu said:


> mattack, you have heard all kinds of weird things (negative anti-competitive publicity?) about AmEx, apparently!
> It is a regular credit card, with the same grace period and similar APRs. They easily offer better Customer Service than any of my MasterCard/Visa providers (and with Discovery's atrocious service, it's a no contest). And my Amex is easily my most preferred card to use - especially the True Earnings one that nets me 1% back (or more!) at Costco for all my putrchases


Don't forget that Amex also automatically doubles the manufacturers warranty on electronics you buy using the card. 

I also got a 25% off at Amex coupon, and will be grabbing my S3 later this month, maybe early next. $689 - $150 = $539 shipped -- assuming the price doesn't drop a few bones. And I've got a $100 GC... Its okay, you can hate me.


----------



## peg4r (Oct 11, 2000)

Sharing the joy...Yesterday at 2pm was the last chance to win the AMEX Amazon 25% certificate. I had been trying since the first day of the promotion and the furthest I got was a "you got it" followed by some problems loading the next screen and then the dreaded "We're sorry, we cannot complete your transaction at this time." Yesterday I got all the way to the confirmation page and clicked the appropriate button and got that same awful "We're sorry..."screen. I said some bad words to my computer and went out to run some errands and walk of my frustration.

When I got back home, my Inbox had my Amazon Wish Certificate! My series 3 shipped this morning. Now I have to go back to read the Time-Warner thread and OTA threads more thoroughly!!


----------



## DTG (Jan 17, 2001)

The Online_Shop is currently advertising S3 TiVo's at *$440*. Anybody know anything about this company; the price appears to be too good to be true.

http://www.easy-onlineshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=299


----------



## mjkasper (Apr 12, 2003)

It looks like this site has a UK presence as well (it says they have a UK and USA warehouse). I looked at other items and they have a 50" plasma TV (Samsung 50" High Definition Plasma TV [HP-S5073]) for less than half of what it can be bought anywhere else. They also have a $500 minimum order which is very strange for an online retailer.

I wonder if these prices are in British Pounds. There is even a currency converter link on the main page.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

DTG said:


> The Online_Shop is currently advertising S3 TiVo's at *$440*. Anybody know anything about this company; the price appears to be too good to be true.
> 
> http://www.easy-onlineshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=299


No store ratings that I can find anywhere, brand new (2 months) domain, I call BS/scammer.

i.e. Too good to be true.

If I hear good reviews, though - great sign for the direction prices will head. But I'd never buy from here


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow - two months old and they already have warehouses in two cuontries. Riiiiighhhtttt!


----------



## sting (Dec 11, 2003)

BB would price match the $649.99 at Costco. Just got one last night.


----------



## AndrewFischer (Sep 3, 2002)

DTG said:


> The Online_Shop is currently advertising S3 TiVo's at *$440*. Anybody know anything about this company; the price appears to be too good to be true.
> 
> http://www.easy-onlineshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=299


bbb.org turned up nothing.

Just for fun I put a Series three in a cart and tried to checkout. Minimum order is $500 so you have to get something else. Who knows what they charge for shipping. Or what will be in the box if they bother to ship something. No phone number, no email address, no physical address or any contact information is listed on the website.

They don't take AmericanExpress, another bad sign.


----------



## AndrewFischer (Sep 3, 2002)

If you use Google Checkout Buy.com beats Costco by three dollars. Buy was $20 cheaper yesterday but they no longer offer free shipping on the Series 3.


I'd rather pay the extra $3.00 and have the Costo return policy.


A.


----------



## DTG (Jan 17, 2001)

DTG said:


> The Online_Shop is currently advertising S3 TiVo's at *$440*. Anybody know anything about this company; the price appears to be too good to be true.
> 
> http://www.easy-onlineshop.com/product_info.php?products_id=299


I just had to try this, so I placed a credit card order. About 3 minutes later I got an email that they were having problems with their credit card processing problems and that I should pay Western union  .

This just has to be a scam. But then I was expecting this when I entered the order details. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## AndrewFischer (Sep 3, 2002)

DTG said:


> I just had to try this, so I placed a credit card order. About 3 minutes later I got an email that they were having problems with their credit card processing problems and that I should pay Western union  .
> 
> This just has to be a scam. But then I was expecting this when I entered the order details. :up: :up: :up:




If you used valid credit card information you might want to get identity theft protection.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

DTG said:


> I just had to try this, so I placed a credit card order. About 3 minutes later I got an email that they were having problems with their credit card processing problems and that I should pay Western union  .
> 
> This just has to be a scam. But then I was expecting this when I entered the order details. :up: :up: :up:


Hey DTG- maybe you want to go back and edit out the link so no one gets scammed?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I just put 2 S3's in my cart (for fun), and checked out selecting "pay by money order". This is the payment instructions they give -

Payment Information
Make Payable To: Easy-OnlineShop

Send To:
Easy-OnlineShop , LLC.

Your order will not ship until we receive payment.


...wow, that's some address to send my payment.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

sting said:


> BB would price match the $649.99 at Costco. Just got one last night.


How'd you manage that? It's my understanding Costco only offers the S3 on line... why would BB price match it? Now that I checked, no BB around here even carries it anymore.

Wait, are you saying you got BB on line to price match it?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

BB managers have massive latitude (and ginormous egos). I am not at all surprised that one could be sweet-talked into offering a TiVo for sale at a slightly smaller profit than usual (12% coupons are common)


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

Ah, I see. I try to avoid talking to BlueShirts at all cost .

Then again, there doesn't seem to be a BB in Michigan or Ohio that carries S3s . Has BB decided to move it to on line only?


----------



## crapmaster (Aug 20, 2004)

Welshdog said:


> So is TCS an "authorized" Tivo dealer? Costco is not and that is one thing keeping me from buying there. Page Computer has it for $620.29 which is pretty low, but they have a pretty mixed customer service record so I'm leery of that.
> 
> I just ordered from Page Computer, placed an order on 12/12, the package arrived 12/19.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

iceman said:


> How'd you manage that? It's my understanding Costco only offers the S3 on line... why would BB price match it? Now that I checked, no BB around here even carries it anymore.
> 
> Wait, are you saying you got BB on line to price match it?


as ashu mentons with bb it is a tossup as to which store mng customer service blue shirt etc, will or want do do it...... they are not supposed to match online prices and they may even call the local store your trying to get a price match on to see if they have the item in stock so they can claim they will not price match if they don't want to.

but if they guy had a local costco and he printed it out he might have the bb believe the S3 was in the local B&m costco and not online purchase so they matched it. with the S3 there is room in the margins to do it if the bb wanted to.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

crapmaster said:


> Welshdog said:
> 
> 
> > So is TCS an "authorized" Tivo dealer? Costco is not and that is one thing keeping me from buying there. Page Computer has it for $620.29 which is pretty low, but they have a pretty mixed customer service record so I'm leery of that.
> ...


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo (Jan 18, 2005)

Buy.com w/Goggle checkout is now at $629.99 + shipping.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

AndrewFischer said:


> They don't take AmericanExpress, another bad sign.


Actually, I usually see that as a good thing since Amex insists on charging merchants double what other credit card companies charge


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

DocNo said:


> Actually, I usually see that as a good thing since Amex insists on charging merchants double what other credit card companies charge


Good sign for the merchants who are willing to forego customers who LOVE using AmEx and will only EVER use AmEx for any large purchases because AmEx Customer Service seriously rocks their world. It's an unfortunate (if unavoidable capitalistic) truth that such service stems from the fees they collect - both from merchants, and in some cases, from discerning, large-budget custmers!


----------



## BeIshmael (Jan 3, 2003)

Dssturbo1 said:


> thats is why costco gives you a lifetime warranty as long as you are a costco member so you don't worry about them being authorized or not


I looked at the Costco.com information and it simply says:



> This item is covered by Costco's guarantee to refund your purchase price if you are not completely satisfied. Costco's guarantee applies, even though this item may not be covered by the manufacturer's warranty, because Costco is not an "authorized" dealer of the merchandise.


Where did you get the information on the terms being lifetime warranty as long as you are a Costco member?

Thanks.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

The satisfaction guarantee has frequently been abused as a lifetime warranty by many.

[can of worms]
However, discussing it leads to a realization that it is a very polarizing issue, in that a lot of people define 'reasonable' and 'satisfied' and 'at any time' and 'honor' and 'self respect' in VERY different ways.


----------



## BeIshmael (Jan 3, 2003)

ashu said:


> The satisfaction guarantee has frequently been abused as a lifetime warranty by many.
> 
> [can of worms]
> However, discussing it leads to a realization that it is a very polarizing issue, in that a lot of people define 'reasonable' and 'satisfied' and 'at any time' and 'honor' and 'self respect' in VERY different ways.


Hmm... Well, I certainly don't want to open a can of worms, but I'd like to get some more info because the Costco option looks very attractive to me. So here are a couple of questions that I hope can be non-controversial:

1. Has anyone found a more specific definition of the Costco guarantee? The definition provided on the Tivo page is so vague that I don't have a lot of confidence in it. It doesn't specifically define the guarantee as being available for the life of the product. I think this is the first time ever I would be comforted by lawyer speak (e.g., a legal definition).

2. Has anyone actually availed themselves of this guarantee after several months or years of owning some product? Did Costco honor it without question or did they fight it?

Thanks


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

BeIshmael said:


> Hmm... Well, I certainly don't want to open a can of worms, but I'd like to get some more info because the Costco option looks very attractive to me. So here are a couple of questions that I hope can be non-controversial:
> 
> 1. Has anyone found a more specific definition of the Costco guarantee? The definition provided on the Tivo page is so vague that I don't have a lot of confidence in it. It doesn't specifically define the guarantee as being available for the life of the product. I think this is the first time ever I would be comforted by lawyer speak (e.g., a legal definition).
> 
> ...


There are plenty of acutal accounts of people taking product back easily outside of a reasonable return time (6mo - 1 year or more) on the web with Costco. The fact is Costco will take product back almost without question for basically forwever. People will "trade-in" their old TVs to the newer model every couple of years, often getting money back since the latest model is actually cheaper than the pervious generation.

However be warned, they changed their policy on computers to 30 days awhile ago and there is buzz on the web that that policy will be changed for the TVs (all Home Electronics?) after the first of the year.

As stated, this policy is very polarizing. I will refrain commenting on the morality of returning a 2 year old TV because the buyer is no longer "satisfied."


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

BeIshmael said:


> 2. Has anyone actually availed themselves of this guarantee after several months or years of owning some product? Did Costco honor it without question or did they fight it?


It wasn't a long period of time (but does speak to the "current member status" part of the question.

I got an HP iPaq from my parents for Christmas a few years ago - after using it for a month, the backlight quit working properly. I asked my Mom if she still had the receipt, but she couldn't locate it. She tried to get a duplicate from the store, but was unable to do so, but the clerk told her that I would be able to exchange it (in Norfolk, a few hundred miles away) without a receipt, even not being a Costco member myself. So, I gathered up what I could find of the cables (the packaging was long gone), put everything into a ziplock bag and went over to Costco and tried my luck.

It turned out to be the best Customer Service experience of my life. Within 5 minutes I had a gift card for the current selling price of the iPaq and 1 paper one day pass to use the store. The lady told me that they had more of my model in stock and I was welcome to get that, or anything else in the store I wanted. If I wanted to buy anything else (above what the gift card was for), I was wecome to do that for the day. I was actually so impressed that I joined for myself, and recommend to anyone that they do the same. In the years since, I've had nothing but good experiences (but agree with a previous posters thoughts on the morality of abusing the program).


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

GoHokies! said:


> It turned out to be the best Customer Service experience of my life. Within 5 minutes I had a gift card for the current selling price of the iPaq and 1 paper one day pass to use the store. The lady told me that they had more of my model in stock and I was welcome to get that, or anything else in the store I wanted. If I wanted to buy anything else (above what the gift card was for), I was wecome to do that for the day. I was actually so impressed that I joined for myself, and recommend to anyone that they do the same. In the years since, I've had nothing but good experiences (but agree with a previous posters thoughts on the morality of abusing the program).


I am a member and will always be a member. I agree the morality thing gets to me and I do not abuse their lifetime satisfaction thing. I have known others to trade in a TV every two years...kind of ridiculous if you ask me. But on the other hand it is a great policy when something really goes wrong. They don't question anything and they take back pretty much anything.


----------



## rick.m650 (Dec 14, 2006)

I just put in an order from Abe's of Maine... $625 plus $10 delivery. Best online deal I know of (for a Calif resident). Now let's hope they actually send me one.


----------



## riddick21 (Dec 12, 2006)

I got my mine on eBay for $615 then a series 1 with lifetime for $125 then the transfer fee of $215 for a grand total of $955 for a series 3 with lifetime. I then sold said TiVo on eBay for $1199 and bought another TiVo from Costco (So that I get the lifetime warranty) and ended up paying $1145 for it with lifetime. So in the end I paid an even $900 for the whole thing.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Anyone know this place? -

http://store.pagecomputers.com/stor...ct_id=1167293&scs=BIZRATE&t=2706#tab_overview

$613.22


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Page_Computer_Page_Computers


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

does the lifetime apply still? In the Tivo vip site it says to by a series 3 tivo before 12/31/06?

Costo's sale is until 1/2/07


Cheers

Nick


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the Dec 31 2006 date for buying the TiVo only applies if you buy from TiVo.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

jhimmel,

One of my Series 3 Tivo boxes is from Page Computer. No problems at all.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

jhimmel said:


> Anyone know this place? -
> 
> http://store.pagecomputers.com/stor...ct_id=1167293&scs=BIZRATE&t=2706#tab_overview
> 
> $613.22


I ordered from them on Saturday for that price. The delivered price, which includes shipping, was $629.86. They represent that they have S3s in stock but I wont know for sure until it ships. I know nothing about the outfit and ordered from them only because they offered the lowest delivered price I could find online.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks Jerry.

I wound up making my purchase through Costco Online. I paid about $75 more, but I am much more comfortable with the Costco return policy and the fact that I can return locally. I feared having to deal with Page in the case that something went wrong.

It was $649.99 plus tax - free delivery. $706.05 total.

Jim H.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Buy.com has the S3 for 637.53 plus 16.41 Shipping
Not to bad.

You can Get 30.00 extra off if you apply for there credit card which would drop you to around 624.00 out the door..


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

What door would that be?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

iceman said:


> What door would that be?


The Buy.com one.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Dec 27, 2006)

I got mine for $400...

Ultimate Electronics, after you purchase a HDTV of $1999 or more, which I did a few weeks before, so I went back in and they gave me the $400 off the $799...is that a good deal?

$400


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER (Dec 9, 2001)

ChrisMc73 said:


> I got mine for $400...
> 
> Ultimate Electronics, after you purchase a HDTV of $1999 or more, which I did a few weeks before, so I went back in and they gave me the $400 off the $799...is that a good deal?
> 
> $400


Only the best deal ever!


----------



## Tropic (Sep 18, 2006)

I got mine from the Dell deal 2 weeks ago for $540 shipped including tax. I got it last Friday and am awaiting cable cards but like it so far in analog mode. Can't wait for HD though!


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> Only the best deal ever!


Provided he didn't get hosed on the HDTV deal beforehand!

Otherwise, it's like getting a lollipop after receiving a tetanus shot!!


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER (Dec 9, 2001)

So I bought mine from Buy.com last week for $653 and change.
I got the 'your order has shipped' email on Friday.

I went to check the status online today - no luck.
There was no order listed anywhere on the site.

I called, the gentleman told me it is in fact on it's way and provided me w/ a tracking # for UPS.
He stated it's scheduled for a Thursday 01/04/07 delivery date.
But the tracking # he gave me doesn't show in the UPS system.

:crossingfingers: that it shows on Thursday. Guess I'll call Comcast to schedule the CC install.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Dec 27, 2006)

GregComeLately said:



> Provided he didn't get hosed on the HDTV deal beforehand!
> 
> Otherwise, it's like getting a lollipop after receiving a tetanus shot!!


Got a deal on that as well! Samsung 61" DLP, 1080P...$2000.
So it was more like eating a steak, after winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Mahty (Jan 6, 2006)

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> I called, the gentleman told me it is in fact on it's way and provided me w/ a tracking # for UPS.
> He stated it's scheduled for a Thursday 01/04/07 delivery date.
> But the tracking # he gave me doesn't show in the UPS system.


SC0TLANDF0REVER,

Maybe that's a Fedex tracking number and not a UPS number. All of my many shipments from Buy.com have come via Fedex.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

ChrisMc73

Is that a Plasma or LCD TV?

Looks really nice.

Steven


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dell deal: $495 ($530 w/ tax) - free shipping


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

ChrisMc73 said:


> Got a deal on that as well! Samsung 61" DLP, 1080P...$2000.
> So it was more like eating a steak, after winning the Super Bowl.


As Borat might put it, "Niiice!"


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

morac said:


> Dell deal: $495 ($530 w/ tax) - free shipping


Details? Comes up at $667.....


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

ncsercs said:


> Details? Comes up at $667.....


I get the same $667 price.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

You may have to hunt it down on the deal sites (fatwallet, slickdeals etc). I haven't seen it either, but it doesn't surprise me. There's a reason Dell is making losses (or smaller profits) lately!


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Costo.com extended (again) their $649 deal through 1/31.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisMc73 said:


> Got a deal on that as well! Samsung 61" DLP, 1080P...$2000.
> So it was more like eating a steak, after winning the Super Bowl.


Why's the S3 still in the box?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ashu said:


> You may have to hunt it down on the deal sites (fatwallet, slickdeals etc). I haven't seen it either, but it doesn't surprise me. There's a reason Dell is making losses (or smaller profits) lately!


Are you claiming that there are *still* deals like this for Dell? The quoted message was from the ~2 weeks ago sale.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Ahh. I'm not one for checking inane nonsense like dates on posts I quote


----------



## Cheap Flyer (Sep 23, 2003)

Anybody who has purchased a Tivo from Amazon within the past 30 days should read this:

We checked today (Thursday 04th of January 2007 02:01:42 AM) and found that...

Your item's price has dropped!!!

Amazon Item: B000I661J0

Original Price: 709.99

Current Advertised Price: 679.00

To claim your credit:

1. Visit: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/returns-and-refunds.html

2. Change the Subject dropdown menu to "Refund Inquiry" (last on the list).

3. Provide your order number (from your email receipt).

4. In the Comments box, write that the price of your item has dropped
within the last thirty days and that you would like a credit.
Specify the item number and the original price, and the current price
you saw on Amazon.com. (Verify by clicking the item link above.)

5. Click the "Send e-mail" button.

6. Wait for your credit! Amazon.com will review your request and then
send you an email and give you a credit!


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ziggy86 said:


> ChrisMc73
> 
> Is that a Plasma or LCD TV?
> 
> ...


That my friend, is DLP! 61" lucious inches.

S3 Tivo is still in the box because Cox isn't scheduled to come out till Friday night to put in my cable cards, figured I'd start the setup maybe late afternoon on Friday...or should I have it going Thursday night?

What should I do to prepare for Cox?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

You KNOW it works with OTA and direct cable too,r ight? Run Guided Setup once (with Cable or OTA+Cable), get channel lineups squared away, guide info downloaded, Season passes set etc. If you do ALL that when they're there, you're wasting over an hour of their time


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Cheap Flyer said:


> Anybody who has purchased a Tivo from Amazon within the past 30 days should read this:


I got mine for $689.99 so I should get around $10 or $11 back.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Cheap Flyer said:


> Anybody who has purchased a Tivo from Amazon within the past 30 days should read this:
> 
> We checked today (Thursday 04th of January 2007 02:01:42 AM) and found that...
> 
> ...


Price still shows as 689.99 as of a moment ago. Course I was able to reduce that by $150 by scoring an AmEx Wish list certificate last month


----------



## rossm777 (Mar 20, 2004)

Page Computer is selling S3's for $613.99 plus $16 and change for shipping. Final price was $629 and change. While I was on the site thinking about it, the BUY IT button changed to EMAIL WHEN STOCK IS AVAILABLE AGAIN. Hesitated because I'm not familiar with Page Computers. Anyone have input on them? Price is good, but the price is starting to come down $10 or $20 at a time!!! :up:


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

rossm777 said:


> Page Computer is selling S3's for $613.99 plus $16 and change for shipping. Final price was $629 and change. While I was on the site thinking about it, the BUY IT button changed to EMAIL WHEN STOCK IS AVAILABLE AGAIN. Hesitated because I'm not familiar with Page Computers. Anyone have input on them? Price is good, but the price is starting to come down $10 or $20 at a time!!! :up:


Everything I've heard about them is that as long as everything goes as expected, you're ok. If something goes wrong and you need to return an item, they become a big pain in the ass. This is just what I've read while researching them.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> So I bought mine from Buy.com last week for $653 and change.
> I got the 'your order has shipped' email on Friday.
> 
> I went to check the status online today - no luck.
> ...


I was having a hard time with my UPS tracking number for my S3. It took about 30 hours from the time they gave me the tracking number before it showed up in the UPS tracking system. Then, it was only to say that the billing information was received. It took about 36 hours in total between when I got the "Your item has shipped" email and the actual package pickup. I must have been hitting the refresh button every 20 minutes to see where the hell it was. My S3 is coming from Oklahoma. Maybe this particular warehouse is behind the times. Either that, or Buy.com was scrambling for stock.

I see now that Buy.com is now backordered on the Series3. Glad I got ordered mine earlier this week.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

rossm777 said:


> Page Computer is selling S3's for $613.99 plus $16 and change for shipping. Final price was $629 and change. While I was on the site thinking about it, the BUY IT button changed to EMAIL WHEN STOCK IS AVAILABLE AGAIN. Hesitated because I'm not familiar with Page Computers. Anyone have input on them? Price is good, but the price is starting to come down $10 or $20 at a time!!! :up:


Page Computer is out of stock and is not now accepting backorders for the S3. I ordered an S3 from them last Saturday for $629,85, delivered. Today, though I got an email from them saying that they were out of stock and could not accept backorders.

I then ordered an S3 from GPS Tracking & Navigation, via Amazon.com. Unfortunately, this time I had to pay $681.97. But they say it will ship either tomorrow or Monday, which is an improvement. A mans got to do what a mans got to do.


----------



## rossm777 (Mar 20, 2004)

I saw the GPS add and then found that Amazon.com was selling for about $689. If I got their credit card I would save $30 on my first purchase. That put the S3 at $659. This is crazy making stuff by constantly looking for the lowest price. Tomorrow I'll go to shopper.com from C|NET and buy either from Amazon or Shopper.com Period.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

ncsercs said:


> Details? Comes up at $667.....


Dell had that[eta $550 approx.] price listed for about 36 hours--- a person had to be lucky & jump fast to get in on the deal.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

dolcevita said:


> Price still shows as 689.99 as of a moment ago. Course I was able to reduce that by $150 by scoring an AmEx Wish list certificate last month


Perhaps you should shop for a new computer . I saw the price drop last night!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gwsat said:


> I then ordered an S3 from GPS Tracking & Navigation, via Amazon.com. Unfortunately, this time I had to pay $681.97. But they say it will ship either tomorrow or Monday, which is an improvement. A mans got to do what a mans got to do.


Why didn't you actually get it *from amazon*? Then you'd get free shipping, and a lower price, if you ordered past the recent lowering.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cheap Flyer said:


> Anybody who has purchased a Tivo from Amazon within the past 30 days should read this:


Is there no way to tell Amazon about lower prices on other web sites anymore? There used to be a way to do that.

While I know that they do not have an official price matching policy (it's a FAQ), I was hoping that sending them lots of links to other places might get them to lower it.

Also, the $10 lower price *is not from Amazon itself*. Will they refund the difference between THEIR price and from other sellers who use their site??


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

gwsat said:


> I then ordered an S3 from GPS Tracking & Navigation, via Amazon.com. Unfortunately, this time I had to pay $681.97. But they say it will ship either tomorrow or Monday, which is an improvement. A mans got to do what a mans got to do.


Why not get it throughthe TC store? (unless you're using a Amazon Visa and want the points (I used Amazon Visa). Was $679 after $120 instant coupon off the main page, free shipping (over $500).

I purchased it Saturday, DHL tracking says it wil show up tomorrow :up:


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Cheap Flyer said:


> Anybody who has purchased a Tivo from Amazon within the past 30 days should read this:
> 
> We checked today (Thursday 04th of January 2007 02:01:42 AM) and found that...
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the heads up. Got my credit e-mail notification this morning.

So my net for the Series 3 is $529.00. Not bad..... 

Thos.


----------



## rossm777 (Mar 20, 2004)

gwsat said:


> Page Computer is out of stock and is not now accepting backorders for the S3. I ordered an S3 from them last Saturday for $629,85, delivered. Today, though I got an email from them saying that they were out of stock and could not accept backorders.
> 
> I then ordered an S3 from GPS Tracking & Navigation, via Amazon.com. Unfortunately, this time I had to pay $681.97. But they say it will ship either tomorrow or Monday, which is an improvement. A mans got to do what a mans got to do.


Today Page Computer has S3's in stock for same price $629.85. So I ordereed it. Not sure how that found new stock so quickly, but thought I'd take a chance.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I ordered mine from Page Computer on 12/29. I did get an email confirmation of the order, but have received nothing from them since. Online order status still shows "Processing."


----------



## Ariel817 (Mar 10, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> I ordered mine from Page Computer on 12/29. I did get an email confirmation of the order, but have received nothing from them since. Online order status still shows "Processing."


I'm in the same boat. I emailed a question about it and got this as a reply :

Hi Linda,

Your order was already forwarded for shipment but we do not have the
tracking# yet. It will be posted in our website once it is available.

Please do not hesitate to contact us again if you have further questions.

Kind regards,

--
Marie
Customer Service Representative
Page Computers, Inc.
www.pagecomputers.com

888 557 2557
[email protected]

..........

Not much help, there.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Buy.com is currently at $634.99 +tax. Waiting for Best Buy to get with the program...Got a couple of gift cards I am waiting to use...


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

mattack said:


> Why didn't you actually get it *from amazon*? Then you'd get free shipping, and a lower price, if you ordered past the recent lowering.


I did order through Amazon but I couldnt buy it FROM Amazon because they were out of stock. The price I got was the lowest available on the Amazon Web site when I ordered. Trust me on this.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

DeathRider said:


> Why not get it throughthe TC store? (unless you're using a Amazon Visa and want the points (I used Amazon Visa). Was $679 after $120 instant coupon off the main page, free shipping (over $500).
> 
> I purchased it Saturday, DHL tracking says it wil show up tomorrow :up:


Where were you when I needed you?  Color me ignorant, I guess. The only reason I didnt order through the TC store was that I didnt know about the $120 instant coupon. The good news, though, is that GPS & Navigation has shipped my unit and it is scheduled to be here either Wednesday or Thursday, which is just fine with me. I have already made an appointment with Cox OKC to install my CableCARDs next Friday and I should receive HDMI/DVI cabling and a switch that I ordered from Monoprice later today.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Cool - so you got in on the 5x1 monoPrice HDMI switch while they had it in stock! Every batch they get seems tos ell out within days now - super high demand for a nifty, reliable, and dare I say - cheap - product!


----------



## rossm777 (Mar 20, 2004)

gwsat said:


> Where were you when I needed you?  Color me ignorant, I guess. The only reason I didnt order through the TC store was that I didnt know about the $120 instant coupon. The good news, though, is that GPS & Navigation has shipped my unit and it is scheduled to be here either Wednesday or Thursday, which is just fine with me. I have already made an appointment with Cox OKC to install my CableCARDs next Friday and I should receive HDMI/DVI cabling and a switch that I ordered from Monoprice later today.


Please explain to my sometime dense brain what the HDMI/DVI cabling is for. I thought the box came complete for cabling for both cable cards. I too have Cox so will probably need what you need. I also have a 51" Samsung DLP 720p.

I checked Page Computers again today and they are back to "out of stock." I sent an email asking about this because their phone system is down and they are using their lines only for online orders--no incoming phone calls accepted. I'll wait 1 day and if I think I'm being yanked around, I'll cancel and do what yesterday I instinctively thought was the best plan--Amazon using $30 coupon--$659.99.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

If your TV has only one HDMI/DVI input, and you have more sources (PC, upconverting DVD, cable company DVR (ick) etc) then you'd need a convenient, remote controllable switching solution such as the monoPrice HDMI switch (or one of the others by them, or Geffen, or Octava, or an HT receiver with multiple HDMI inputs) and a plethora of cables


----------



## sting (Dec 11, 2003)

rossm777 said:


> Please explain to my sometime dense brain what the HDMI/DVI cabling is for. I thought the box came complete for cabling for both cable cards.


It comes with an HDMI to HDMI cable. You'll need an HDMI to DVI cable or convertor if your TV only has DVI.


----------



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

Try Page Computers Their price is $625.69 + shipping and no Tax unless you live in California.
Phone Number: 323-665-7777 option 3


----------



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

Need2learn said:


> Hello I am looking to buy a Tivo S3 and so far the best price I have found is
> 649.00 Plus 20 for shipping has any one found a cheater price.
> 
> Please post your finding here Thanks!!!
> ...


Try Page Computers Their price is $625.69 + shipping and no Tax unless you live in California.
Phone Number: 323-665-7777 option 3


----------



## Cpen (Jul 13, 2002)

joe warner said:


> Try Page Computers Their price is $625.69 + shipping and no Tax unless you live in California.
> Phone Number: 323-665-7777 option 3


Backordered as of 1/5/07 9:00pm EASTERN


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

rossm777 said:


> Please explain to my sometime dense brain what the HDMI/DVI cabling is for. I thought the box came complete for cabling for both cable cards. I too have Cox so will probably need what you need. I also have a 51" Samsung DLP 720p.


I have a 50 RCA DLP HDTV, which I bought in 2003, an HDLP50W151, I bought the switch and a couple of DVI to HDMI cables in order to connect my new S3 to my TV. The S3 requires HDMI but the RCA takes only DVI. In the event, I am going to have to return all of it because the RCA is apparently not HDCP compliant, which is a copy protection scheme for HD content.

I tried but failed to get the HDMI/DVI switch to work. Then, as a test, I connected the HDMI end of an HDMI to DVI cable I had bought to my Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR and the DVI end to my TV. This caused the 8300HD to display an error message that the DVI connection was not HDCP compliant and that I should disconnect the HDMI connection from the 8300HD and reconnect it to the TV via a component (three wire) connection. Too bad, but there it is. Is there any possibility that the error message from the 8300HD could have been caused by a configuration error? It had been my understanding that the DVI connection on my RCA was HDCP 1.0 compliant.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Buy an Amex Amazon 25%/$150 off certificate from eBay for <$100, so you save >$50, and then order from Amazon with Amex credit card.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Argh, I forgot those were still available.. (though I don't have an Amex..)


----------



## drowe (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Matt.


----------



## Uday (Apr 3, 2002)

c3 said:


> Buy an Amex Amazon 25%/$150 off certificate from eBay for <$100, so you save >$50, and then order from Amazon with Amex credit card.


....or maybe buy a brand-new S3+lifetime from eBay?


----------



## Ariel817 (Mar 10, 2003)

Cpen said:


> Backordered as of 1/5/07 9:00pm EASTERN


You're lucky.

It showed in-stock on 12/29, so I placed an order at 7:30 AM... they managed to charge my credit card the same day, but they have yet to manage to ship the item... OR reply to my latest emails.


----------



## Subversive (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm starting to regret my purchase from Page Computers. Sure it was a good price, and their web site showed that they were "in stock" for a week after my purchase on 12/29. But now, a week after charging my card, they tell me that I have been back-ordered. But at least I ordered in time.

Can anyone tell me, do I need to have the cable cards installed in it (which may require an appointment and cause further delays) by the end of the month in order to register for the VIP lifetime transfer, or do I just need to get the Tivo and plug it in to read off a number or something?


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

The TiVo will work without a cable card, just analog cable and OTA channels.

People just want to make sure everything works.

The purchase requirement date changed to 1/31/2007 and the transfer deadline has changed to 3/02/2007, so you still have time.

Just wondering...does the warranty start from date of purchase then, or day of activation?


----------



## rossm777 (Mar 20, 2004)

I bought from Page Computer on 1/5/07. They showed in stock for a brief time and then went back to out of stock. I placed an order while "in stock" was displayed. I sent an email because yheir phone system was down. I got a response that they were out of stock and that my order was canceled. Fortunately my credit card had not been charged yet.

I suspicious of them and went to Amazon.com and paid $689 - $30 for my first charge on the Amazon Visa. $659.99 net cost plus free shipping and no tax. An old saying comes to mind "pigs get butchered but hogs get slaughtered." I'm not going to waste any more time try to save a few bucks. If it was $50 or $100 it would be different.

I'll get my S3 between 1/25 and 2/2, which is fine since i'm away till 1/21/07.


----------



## drhump (Oct 13, 2003)

i ordered 2 from pcsuperdeals.com on thursday 1/4 as a result of a post on a similar thread. price was 629.80, free shipping. they are in CA. i'm in TX. no tax. i did pay them $3.99 to 'rush' the order, which meant ship the same day.

i never got the email with my tracking number, so i called friday 1/5 to see if the order had shipped. the representative gave me a tracking number and sent me the tracking email. fedex says it will be here monday.

as of right now they show to have 241 units available.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

rossm777 said:


> I bought from Page Computer on 1/5/07. They showed in stock for a brief time and then went back to out of stock. I placed an order while "in stock" was displayed. I sent an email because yheir phone system was down. I got a response that they were out of stock and that my order was canceled. Fortunately my credit card had not been charged yet.
> 
> I suspicious of them and went to Amazon.com and paid $689 - $30 for my first charge on the Amazon Visa. $659.99 net cost plus free shipping and no tax. An old saying comes to mind "pigs get butchered but hogs get slaughtered." I'm not going to waste any more time try to save a few bucks. If it was $50 or $100 it would be different.
> 
> I'll get my S3 between 1/25 and 2/2, which is fine since i'm away till 1/21/07.


I wouldn't chance Page Computer. I was going to order from them and there web site said OUT OF STOCK. Then I was asked if I would like to be notified when they get some in via email. I replayed yes notify me....

About a hour later I got a email saying they had them in stock..This all took place after hours so I was VERY suspicious and did not take a chance. Herd other similar stories.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

FYI: Buy.com has them in stock again for $635.


----------



## phiginness (Sep 17, 2002)

PCSuperdeals shows them for $629.80 (with free ground shipping)


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> FYI: Buy.com has them in stock again for $635.


Go here first -

http://www.couponmountain.com/Buy.com-coupons-deals.html?source=Inktomi_Buy.com

- to use a $15 off coupon bringing the price to $619.99 at BUY.COM
(first time customers only)
Jim H.


----------



## haysdb (Dec 11, 2002)

pcsuperdeals hit my magic price point - under $630 shipped.

I kept trying to convince myself to just stay with the "free" DVR from my cable company, but the tiny 11 hour capacity of the device is really cramping my style, and I'm not holding my breath for them to enable external hard-drive support.

BTW ResellerRatings.com doesn't inspire me, as this company is rated 4 out of 10. It's a role of the dice, but I am a bit of a risk-taker by nature.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

If nothing goes wrong, you'll have a good deal...


----------



## haysdb (Dec 11, 2002)

The mighty IF.

If not, I'll be the fool for not spending another $50 and getting it from someone I know I can trust, like Costco or Amazon.com.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Amazon is $690 - $50 savings with Amex Wish Certificate from eBay = $640, so the difference is only $10.


----------



## haysdb (Dec 11, 2002)

Me no Amex, but yeah, if I did that would be the way to go.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Just an FYI - I ordered my S3 from page back on 12/29 - the status clear through last night still showed "in process," and I had not heard anything from them other than the initial order confirmation.

Today, the status shows as "shipped," and the tracking info with UPS shows it shipped on 1/5 and will be delivered today.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER (Dec 9, 2001)

ashu said:


> Cool - so you got in on the 5x1 monoPrice HDMI switch while they had it in stock! Every batch they get seems tos ell out within days now - super high demand for a nifty, reliable, and dare I say - cheap - product!


I second those Kudos. It really is a wonderful lil box!
I now have 3 inputs hooked up - 2 more to go!


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER (Dec 9, 2001)

Mike Farrington said:


> I was having a hard time with my UPS tracking number for my S3. It took about 30 hours from the time they gave me the tracking number before it showed up in the UPS tracking system. Then, it was only to say that the billing information was received. It took about 36 hours in total between when I got the "Your item has shipped" email and the actual package pickup. I must have been hitting the refresh button every 20 minutes to see where the hell it was. My S3 is coming from Oklahoma. Maybe this particular warehouse is behind the times. Either that, or Buy.com was scrambling for stock.
> 
> *I see now that Buy.com is now backordered on the Series3. Glad I got ordered mine earlier this week.*


We got in @ the last minute - phew!

Edit:
My S3 arrived Thursday morning w/out a knock on the door. The only reason I knew it had arrived was because I was leaving to go get lunch and almost tripped over it!
So barring the wackyness from not getting a tracking # email from Buy.com it arrived in under a week including the New Years holiday and standard shipping.


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

V7Goose said:


> Just an FYI - I ordered my S3 from page back on 12/29 - the status clear through last night still showed "in process," and I had not heard anything from them other than the initial order confirmation.
> 
> Today, the status shows as "shipped," and the tracking info with UPS shows it shipped on 1/5 and will be delivered today.


Mine too. I ordered it on 12/26 and agonized over the "stuck" in process status since. Checked today and it's shipped, and the UPS tracking number shows it will arrive at my office Tuesday. Haven't seen the e-mail with the tracking number yet, however.

Given the fact that many fulfillment centers can close through the Holidays, the time in process isn't too bad. Page does, in my opinion, need to improve the status feedback on their web site and be more responsive to e-mail inquiries. Much of their negative feedback on the various rating sites would go away with a little more attention to these two items.

Steve


----------



## aaronkn (Nov 8, 2002)

Has anybody purchased from DigitalHotBuy.com? They list the S3 as being in stock with a price of $611.20, but I've never heard of this company. Just wondering if anyone has had any dealings with them.

Thanks,
-A


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

I placed an order via their website last night. I've never heard of them either, but they appear to have a better track record than Page Computers, and PCSuperDeals (or whatever they're called), as indicated by their Pricegrabber ratings. I also plugged their name into the search field of a couple forums, including this one, to see if there has been any negative commentary, but I didn't see anything substantial. 

Their price went up since last night, another $8-$10 (got mine, or hopefully will be getting mine!, for a total of $614.28. Very reasonable shipping too, via Fed Ex, no less! No DHL drop and run this time! yay!)


----------



## pvthndl (Jan 5, 2007)

I ordered my S3 from Costco on Saturday for $649. Paid about $30 extra for fast shipping, and it arrived Wedesnday AM. Instant gratification is great. Even without fast shipping, it would have arrived within 7 business days. Best part about this is Costco is a breeze about exchanges or returns.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

hizhonor said:


> Mine too. I ordered it on 12/26 and agonized over the "stuck" in process status since. Checked today and it's shipped, and the UPS tracking number shows it will arrive at my office Tuesday. Haven't seen the e-mail with the tracking number yet, however.
> 
> Given the fact that many fulfillment centers can close through the Holidays, the time in process isn't too bad. Page does, in my opinion, need to improve the status feedback on their web site and be more responsive to e-mail inquiries. Much of their negative feedback on the various rating sites would go away with a little more attention to these two items.
> 
> Steve


I am going through the same thing with buy.com now. I placed order on Jan 4th and it stated in stock when I ordered but I am still stuck on Processing order as of today Jan 10th..This doesn't make since to me why they would take so long to process order unless they are getting the units from diff distribution centers and the distribution centers are giving priority service to the higher priced sales.


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

GregComeLately said:


> Their price went up since last night, another $8-$10 (got mine, or hopefully will be getting mine!, for a total of $614.28. Very reasonable shipping too, via Fed Ex, no less! No DHL drop and run this time! yay!)


it shows a price of $611.20 right now and shipping to Chicago was only $6.38 with FedEx...for a total of $617.58...not bad at all...


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

morac said:


> Dell deal: $495 ($530 w/ tax) - free shipping


Was that recently or back in December?

-Kyle


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

kjmcdonald said:


> Was that recently or back in December?
> 
> -Kyle


That was back in December, it only lasted a day. I got mine from Dell for $542 w/ tax and with free shipping. I haven't seen anything like it since.
Dan


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Sheesh - my American Express Wishlist certificate (upto $150 instant Best Buy giftcard for a 600+ purchase) has finally arrived. And it expires in 4 days. Now I'm sorely tempted to get S3 #2!

I wonder whether I can combine the 12% BB coupon floating around (that i did use no S3 #1) with this!

So (799*.88)*1.05 - 150 off in the future = $588ish out of pocket, including tax. Aaarrgghh! And I even have some BB Reward Zone points/certificates from past purchases (duh, S3 #1) burning a hole in my wallet!


----------



## nlowhor (Jul 11, 2003)

I ordered mine from Buy.com yesterday for $634.99. It arrives tomorrow.  Great price at a well known retailer and they are still in stock!


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

peitsche said:


> it shows a price of $611.20 right now and shipping to Chicago was only $6.38 with FedEx...for a total of $617.58...not bad at all...


their price keeps changing, as that is about the 4th different price I've seen from them within the last two days. At least it hasn't fluctuated by much though.

In any case, I've got a FEdEx tracking #, with a friday delivery date, so at least we know that they aren't playing the "IN STOCK! But no, not reeeeally. wink. wink" game!


----------



## scooby2 (Dec 24, 2001)

aaronkn said:


> Has anybody purchased from DigitalHotBuy.com? They list the S3 as being in stock with a price of $611.20, but I've never heard of this company. Just wondering if anyone has had any dealings with them.
> 
> Thanks,
> -A


Looks ok as long as you do not need to deal with customer service.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/DigitalHotBuy_CCT_Technologies_Inc


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

Interesting site - digitalhotbuy.com - I've never heard of them. I just checked it out and they now have the S3 at 607.91. It's like the stock market - it fluctuates with the tides!

If you ordered from them, would you let us know how they are to work with. I remember the nightmare Dell was with their S3 "deal", and how many never did receive theirs. I've bought many things from Buy.com and have no complaints about them at all - but I'm always looking for another good priced tech site!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

I got mine at Dell. 10% off (or was it 15%?), free shipping: * $555.81 *

So $755 with lifetime (transfer), and $855 or so in a year when the 500G SATA drive is just $100.


----------



## mikeb33 (Dec 10, 2001)

I just ordered one from Dell.com using a 10% online coupon, it came to $601! I found the coupon in about 1 minute while searching the web. No other tricks involved.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

nlowhor said:


> I ordered mine from Buy.com yesterday for $634.99. It arrives tomorrow.  Great price at a well known retailer and they are still in stock!


I Ordered from buy.com Jan 5th, order went through today. Got the 30.00 discount for applying for there credit so Grand Total was 621.40

Not to bad


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

onecastdan said:


> That was back in December, it only lasted a day. I got mine from Dell for $542 w/ tax and with free shipping. I haven't seen anything like it since.
> Dan


Yeah, it was one of those times when a person just had to put the card down with out thinking too much. If you hesitated the deal was gone.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

wrh30 said:


> I Ordered from buy.com...


Totally off-topic but... 

I got the Buy.com card last year for the $30 and I used to get these great coupons all the time because of it (see below). For whatever reason it took until Dec for Buy.com to even carry the S3, (so I bought from BestBuy). Worse, I haven't gotten those Buy coupons since prior to S3 release. Did Buy.com stop with them? Anybody know? If not, I'll hold out until I see another one and buy another S3 from Buy.com.



Buy.com Visa Coupons said:


> As our way of saying thank you for being a loyal Buy.com Visa cardholder, we've
> compiled a ton of savings coupons just for you. So go ahead, and treat yourself to
> that special item you've been craving! With over 2 million products to choose from,
> and everyday low prices, we've got something for everyone.
> ...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ThreeSoFar said:


> I got mine at Dell. 10% off (or was it 15%?), free shipping: * $555.81 *


You mean from the deal last month, right? If not, please more details about how to get that price now!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mikeb33 said:


> I just ordered one from Dell.com using a 10% online coupon, it came to $601! I found the coupon in about 1 minute while searching the web. No other tricks involved.


You must have better Google-Fu than I do. Could you give some hints? I searched for Dell Coupons, Dell 10% coupons, and got a bunch of pages with the same info.. none of the generic (non-laptop specific ones for example) would lower the price, even after it was in my cart.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Has anybody succeeded (recently, esp) in getting Amazon to do a refund to price match another retailer? I know they officially don't have a price match policy, but I might try it..


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

mattack said:


> You mean from the deal last month, right? If not, please more details about how to get that price now!


I do.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Costco still has it for $650.

ETA: costco.com that is


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

and in a similar vein..



mikeb33 said:


> I just ordered one from Dell.com using a 10% online coupon, it came to $601! I found the coupon in about 1 minute while searching the web. No other tricks involved.


Are you in a tax-free Dell state? If you are, then the price would come to about $640-$650 for many people, since Dell has opened all those kiosk-like B&M stores, making it "not so hot" for most S3 shoppers.

If you are getting that total which INCLUDES tax, then share the love and don't be greedy. I speak not for myself, since mine is already on the way & for only a few dollars more, but for everyone else who still needs one. Nobody likes a gloater.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

There's an S3 on eBay for $300 (it still has a day to go, but no bidders yet). It's new in the box - if anyone is interested. Here is the URL:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tivo-648250B-Se...9QQihZ015QQcategoryZ11725QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If I didn't already have one - and have it lifetimed, I'd be tempted! The S3 rocks, by the way!


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

susani8 said:


> There's an S3 on eBay for $300 (it still has a day to go, but no bidders yet). It's new in the box - if anyone is interested. Here is the URL:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tivo-648250B-Se...9QQihZ015QQcategoryZ11725QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If I didn't already have one - and have it lifetimed, I'd be tempted! The S3 rocks, by the way!


Well, with money order or wire transfer only, my olfactories start to kick in. With very few feedbacks, caveat emptor. If it's too good to be true........ (except for the one day Dell deal)


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Look at this one: $638.01 for shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-TIVO-Series...ryZ11725QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

yikes. I'm surprised nobody has reported him to ebay by now, as they put a clamp down on inflated shipping fees. I guess this guy didn't get the memo.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Deacon West said:


> Well, with money order or wire transfer only, my olfactories start to kick in. With very few feedbacks, caveat emptor. If it's too good to be true........ (except for the one day Dell deal)


Most, if not all, of those feedbacks are bogus ..... from 6 years ago.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Costco still has it for $650.
> 
> ETA: costco.com that is


Do you know if a Costo membership is required to purchase online?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

hiker said:


> Do you know if a Costo membership is required to purchase online?


Yes, but you will pay a price premium (5-10%). Also, I'm pretty sure that the $100 instant rebate is available only to Costco members.


----------



## bifsiff94 (Dec 11, 2006)

but if you don't have one, there is a premium % that you have to pay. So it might be something like 650 + 5% premium. You won't see this until you go to checkout.


----------



## hdtvoice (Dec 20, 2006)

aafes.com (military customers only) has series 3 for $599 shipped using the following 20% off code:

72catHD

enjoy


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

Deacon West said:


> Well, with money order or wire transfer only, my olfactories start to kick in. With very few feedbacks, caveat emptor. If it's too good to be true........ (except for the one day Dell deal)


You must be right, I just checked to see if it was still there and what the current bid was - - and ebay has removed it.... hmmm your olfactories are in perfect working order!


----------



## rmaddy (Jan 12, 2007)

I just received my S3 today (Thursday) - a day earlier than expected. I paid $629.80 total (no tax or shipping) from pcsuperdeals. I placed the order Sunday afternoon. Quick and painless.

Comcast is coming Saturday with CableCards. Hopefully the install goes well.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I have no need for this Dell coupon:

 10% Off Select Electronics and Accessories².
Coupon expires January 17, 2007


Coupon Code:
5HLVDR7TQPS4MF

I'm not sure if it will work on a Series 3, but should be worth a try. I think it is only good for a single use. Good luck, and hurry!


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine just arrived from DigitalHotBuy via FedEx. 

It didn't come double-boxed (yikes!), just in it's own box. At least there aren't any rips or dinged corners anywhere on the box. How has it arrived from other sellers, such as Dell, SuperPCDeals, Page Computer, Costco, etc.?


If everyone is shipping the package out this way, then I think this is your best deal right now. Best price currently, including the Dell deal (unless you are in a tax-free Dell state), clearly new - not a repackaged refurb/return, and it arrived very quickly (I ordered Tuesday evening, and it arrived today, Friday morning).

Now, let's just hope this things works!


----------



## edubbrulez (Mar 5, 2004)

bmgoodman said:


> I have no need for this Dell coupon:
> 
>  10% Off Select Electronics and Accessories².
> Coupon expires January 17, 2007
> ...


Thanks! I just used it. Total is $637.22.

Erik


----------



## nlowhor (Jul 11, 2003)

I just received mine from Buy.com yesterday and it came the same way....just in its own box. Seems like a good way to promote theft when everyone can see what it is. 

Seems brand new and in perfect condition though. Good price at 634.99 too.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

TCF store double boxes into a plain brown box with paper wadding for padding in the box.

FWIW, Tivo.com did the same.

The S2 I bought from Dell shipped in the retail packaging.


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks, nlowhor*. Buy.com was where I was probably going to purchase from had the other deal not come along. I presume you were able to use a coupon to get that price? Shipping w/o the $15 discount (their max discount) from one of their coupons would have brought the total price to about $650.


*EDIT: and Shawn!


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

edubbrulez said:


> Thanks! I just used it. Total is $637.22.
> 
> Erik


Note to everyone else. Erik got lucky!

That was a one-time use coupon... It doesn't work anymore I just tried it. 

-Kyle


----------



## edubbrulez (Mar 5, 2004)

kjmcdonald said:


> Note to everyone else. Erik got lucky!
> 
> That was a one-time use coupon... It doesn't work anymore I just tried it.
> 
> -Kyle


If I receive a coupon like this in the future - I will post it. Thanks again to bmgoodman!

Erik


----------



## YupYup (Sep 13, 2006)

GregComeLately said:


> How has it arrived from other sellers, such as Dell, SuperPCDeals, Page Computer, Costco, etc.?


Both the one I got from Dell and the one I got from PCSuperDeals came with no extra packaging, just the TiVo box. The box from Dell, via DHL, arrived fine. The box from PCSuperDeals, via FedEx, was dented on one side and had a 4 inch triangular chunk ripped out of the top along one edge. I could have blamed FedEx, but the shipping label was placed strategically over the hole, so I suspect it left PCSuperDeals in that condition. My one from Dell has been up and running fine for a week. I'll unbox and try the PCSuperDeals unit this weekend, I suspect its probably still ok.


----------



## nlowhor (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry, the price I quoted was just the price of the unit w/o any coupons. Shipping will add at least $15 probably.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Double boxed from Amazon (unless the description says otherwise), TCF, Abt Electronics, and TiVo.


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

ok, good info folks. For those still waiting to make a purchase, and all else being equal.. the sellers that double box are your best choice. It'll probably be fine either way, but why risk it? An extra package drop or two along the way may be the difference between a malfunctioning Tivo and one that is perfect, upon arrival.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

YupYup said:


> Both the one I got from Dell and the one I got from PCSuperDeals came with no extra packaging, just the TiVo box. The box from Dell, via DHL, arrived fine. The box from PCSuperDeals, via FedEx, was dented on one side and had a 4 inch triangular chunk ripped out of the top along one edge. I could have blamed FedEx, but the shipping label was placed strategically over the hole, so I suspect it left PCSuperDeals in that condition. My one from Dell has been up and running fine for a week. I'll unbox and try the PCSuperDeals unit this weekend, I suspect its probably still ok.


Mine from buy.com came same way no extra packing. Box had one dent and a 3 inch rip in the box. You can see the unit inside the hole with a flashlight it looks fine. Have not decided if I should break the seal or send it back.

Just a theory but I bet this is one reason we are finding these lower prices. They may be units that were sitting on store shelves somewhere that already had dented boxes and so no one would chose it, they would just take a diff one. So these that have damaged/dented boxes end up discounted to mail order to get them sold..

Just my opinion And something to think about.


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

I purchased mine from abesofmaine.com for $629 shipped. It arrived double-boxed.

Mike


----------



## gmhoover (Jan 12, 2007)

Just used the code hdtvoice posted
599.00 w/ free shipping from aafes*com
Thanks


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

c3 said:


> Double boxed from Amazon (unless the description says otherwise), TCF, Abt Electronics, and TiVo.


I haven't opened mine from Amazon yet -- I ordered on Dec 31 to beat the original lifetime deadline... and mine sure looks like it's the regular box, since it has all of the Tivo stuff on the outside.

If I can get the $30 discount from my Amazon credit card (that I never got when I originally ordered a Toshiba XS32 from them that they then stopped carrying weeks later), then I'll probably still keep it.. around $650 total if I count that, plus essentially $18 back from the Amazon card.. If for some reason I can't get the $30 posted to my credit card (will try to remember to do that this weekend), then I very well may return it unopened to Amazon and order one of the cheaper ones.

Should've gotten in on the Dell deal.


----------



## drowe (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, mine was shipped in the original box too. It sits pretty deep in there. Deeper than my S1 which also shipped in one box. I think you'd have to poke it deep in order to even touch the unit. Luckily, even with a small hole in the box, my unit came out of the box clean and shiny. 



Sorry.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

mattack said:


> I haven't opened mine from Amazon yet -- I ordered on Dec 31 to beat the original lifetime deadline... and mine sure looks like it's the regular box, since it has all of the Tivo stuff on the outside.


Hmmm. I don't know what to tell you. Both of mine from Amazon came double boxed, one free super saver shipping and one prime shipping (got free trial).


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

drowe said:


> I think you'd have to poke it deep in order to even touch the unit. Luckily, even with a small hole in the box, my unit came out of the box clean and shiny.


I'm more stressed about in-transit hard drive and component part vibration. Maybe I shouldn't be, I dunno. I just imagine all those little parts being abruptly catapulted to and fro.



c3 said:


> Hmmm. I don't know what to tell you. Both of mine from Amazon came double boxed, one free super saver shipping and one prime shipping (got free trial).


Double-boxed from Amazon and the single-boxed from Amazon Marketplace sellers, perhaps??



mattack said:


> Should've gotten in on the Dell deal.


I think if we both keep *****in' about it, our negative fortunes will somehow be magically reversed, and a $540 delivered Tivo 3 will be ours (and our pocketbooks) to swoon over! 

I can't tell you how irritated I still am about missing out on both this, and two Logitech Harmony 880 remote control deals last year from Dell, both far and away cheaper than any other deals that ever came along, and both missed by only an hour or so, by my grimaced estimation.  :down:


----------



## haysdb (Dec 11, 2002)

rmaddy said:


> I just received my S3 today (Thursday) - a day earlier than expected. I paid $629.80 total (no tax or shipping) from pcsuperdeals. I placed the order Sunday afternoon. Quick and painless.


I ordered from them on Sunday also. At the time they claimed 220 in stock. Yesterday (5 days later) the order status was still not available so I called. They said they had been out of stock and would process the order that day. When I asked about the "220 in stock" I was told "that number must not have been current."

The current status is


> ...your Order # 54198 has been processed on 1/12/2007 10:11:00 AM. The tracking information you requested is not yet available. We will send you an email as soon as we have it.


"Processed" but not actually shipped.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Purchased from Buy.com with discount cost 621.00 total.
Great deal I thought.

First it took a week of being stuck in process mode.
After I complained took 2 days and it was on its way. Got it fast 2 days.

Not double boxed UPS just dropped it at my door and left before I had a chance to check it. (It was also raining out so glad I was home) He did at least put it in the garage.

The box had a pretty good dent in it and a rip about 3 inches that you could stick your finger through and a tear on the side of the box where it looks like someone tried to use the end of the box to lift it.. I took a flashlight and looked in the hole and unit seemed ok.

I broke the seal on the box and opened it up.
I found another small box inside that had all the goodies.

So I opened the second box and guess what?
NO REMOTE???

The remote was no where to be found.

I don't know where these units are coming from but I am starting to wonder if SOME of these could be repackaged units.


----------



## Ivomir (Apr 5, 2006)

I have another one of those Dell 10% off coupons that expires on Jan 17, 2007:
Q80H$2T?SFH52W
It is good for one purchase only. May it find a good home...

Ivo


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Ivomir said:


> I have another one of those Dell 10% off coupons that expires on Jan 17, 2007:
> Q80H$2T?SFH52W
> It is good for one purchase only. May it find a good home...
> 
> Ivo


Had it in my cart, but now it is gone. To slow on the checkout I guess.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

FWIW, a relative bought a S2 from Amazon recently, and it was not double boxed. I guess it depends on the warehouse and/or luck.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

I got mine from PCSuperdeals for $628 shipped. It got here faster than they said it would, only 4 business days by Fedex ground. It wasn't double boxed, but was in pristine shape and is working well.


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

hizhonor said:


> Mine too. I ordered it on 12/26 and agonized over the "stuck" in process status since. Checked today and it's shipped, and the UPS tracking number shows it will arrive at my office Tuesday. Haven't seen the e-mail with the tracking number yet, however.
> 
> Given the fact that many fulfillment centers can close through the Holidays, the time in process isn't too bad. Page does, in my opinion, need to improve the status feedback on their web site and be more responsive to e-mail inquiries. Much of their negative feedback on the various rating sites would go away with a little more attention to these two items.
> 
> Steve


Replying to myself to keep things fresh! 

The "3" showed up as notified by the UPS tracking info provided via Page's website (checked daily). It was addressed incorrectly ... looks like a typo but the address was 1000 off. Order entry fields _were_ correct. Thankfully, our UPS driver recognized the company name and re-routed it in the field -- no delay. Otherwise, my experience with Page Computers was OK. Price certainly was the attraction in using them, but their lack of attention to detail will probably keep me from using them again for a while.

The Tivo arrived in its normal carton -- one side slightly crushed and a hole in the bottom of the box. No damage to the unit itself, however.

Other details that could be improved upon:

I'm still awaiting the promised e-mail notification from Page when this thing shipped. Also, their web site could do a much better job communicating the status of the order. Mine was stuck showing "In Process" entirely too long before immediately switching to "Shipped" Online ordering with "real time" feedback has an implied sense of urgency to it these days. Their web performance is lacking in this respect.

Steve


----------



## jdebord (Jan 15, 2002)

c3 said:


> FWIW, a relative bought a S2 from Amazon recently, and it was not double boxed. I guess it depends on the warehouse and/or luck.


I purchased my S3 from Amazon in the last two weeks, and it came in the TiVo box only - no second box/packing/packaging, which I found kind of shocking (ordinarily, Amazon seems to love to put things in boxes). Luckily, it came in good shape, but probably because I used Next Day Air, which they tend to handle a little better (or so I'd like to think) compared to Ground or whatever.

Jason


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

ashu said:


> Sheesh - my American Express Wishlist certificate (upto $150 instant Best Buy giftcard for a 600+ purchase) has finally arrived. And it expires in 4 days. Now I'm sorely tempted to get S3 #2!
> 
> I wonder whether I can combine the 12% BB coupon floating around (that i did use no S3 #1) with this!
> 
> So (799*.88)*1.05 - 150 off in the future = $588ish out of pocket, including tax. Aaarrgghh! And I even have some BB Reward Zone points/certificates from past purchases (duh, S3 #1) burning a hole in my wallet!


Well, that ended up being an easy decision!

Best Buy can't combine the 12% off and the American Express wishlist certificates - something about double-dipping! I know the local BestBuy manager, and have a cordial enough relationship to not push the issue on something he right off admits he cannot approve. So much for that - no second Lifetimed S3 for me 

Pity (or good thing? Since I'm saving my money by not using the AmEx coupon) the coupon excludes navigation systems, and the PS3. I can't get that Garmin nuvi 660 or the PS3 I've been craving either! Good - more money for food and basic survival


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

I got mine for $529 from a major retailer (their cost) plus I had $175 in gift cards that I was saving from their defunct rewards program.
So I ended up getting it for around $400 out of pocket if you include taxes.
I didnt think that was too bad of a deal.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

steelio said:


> I got mine for $529 from a major retailer (their cost) plus I had $175 in gift cards that I was saving from their defunct rewards program.
> So I ended up getting it for around $400 out of pocket if you include taxes.
> I didnt think that was too bad of a deal.


Great, if you're lucky enough to find some one (or know someone) who will sell it to you at cost.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

steelio said:


> I got mine for $529 from a major retailer (their cost) plus I had $175 in gift cards that I was saving from their defunct rewards program.
> So I ended up getting it for around $400 out of pocket if you include taxes.
> I didnt think that was too bad of a deal.


Which Major Retailer? Secrets arent any fun in a forum...


----------



## AndrewFischer (Sep 3, 2002)

$611 and in stock from PC Superdeals.
http://www.pcsuperdeals.com/ProductView.asp?SQLIDCustAlert=12420


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 12, 2002)

AndrewFischer said:


> $611 and in stock from PC Superdeals.


It was $628 a couple of days ago (free shipping).
For most of us, this is actually a price INCREASE ($22 shipping for me).



Still a great price though...


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

The TiVo Community Store $120 off coupon expired today - but at the same time, they lowered the price of a 'standard' (not upgraded) S3 by about $125. That means it's now $674.99.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

iceman said:


> The TiVo Community Store $120 off coupon expired today - but at the same time, they lowered the price of a 'standard' (not upgraded) S3 by about $125. That means it's now $674.99.


hmmm

was their a MAP before and that's why it was 800 minus a coupon?


----------



## swampass2 (Oct 17, 2004)

Ordered mine yesterday from DigitalHotBuy for $630 with overnight shipping. I called them in the morning to verify availability but never got a call back. Can anyone who ordered one from DHB comment on how up-to-date their online order tracking is? I'm hoping that it ships today for delivery tomorrow but it still shows as "in process".


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

Refer back to my previous posts for slightly more info, but basically, they shipped within 24 hours. Mine came from Missouri/Arkansas or thereabouts, and I'm in Illinois, so it only took 2 days from FedEx. I tried calling, but just decided to email them for order confirmation, but they never replied. In the end, it didn't matter - they delivered very quickly, with the best price available at the time (and still pretty much the best price right now).



steelio said:


> I got mine for $529 from a major retailer (their cost) plus I had $175 in gift cards that I was saving from their defunct rewards program.
> So I ended up getting it for around $400 out of pocket if you include taxes.
> I didnt think that was too bad of a deal.


I don't see how your numbers added up here. $529 -$175 doesn't equal $400, either with or w/o tax factored in.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

GregComeLately said:


> I don't see how your numbers added up here. $529 -$175 doesn't equal $400, either with or w/o tax factored in.


It adds up, if you consider shipping and handling (he didn't say it was shipped, but one could infer). Figuring 5% sales tax and $45 S/H, that gets you right to $400.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

swampass2 said:


> Ordered mine yesterday from DigitalHotBuy for $630 with overnight shipping. I called them in the morning to verify availability but never got a call back. Can anyone who ordered one from DHB comment on how up-to-date their online order tracking is? I'm hoping that it ships today for delivery tomorrow but it still shows as "in process".


I ordered from them yesterday with Fedex 2-Day shipping. Just checked the status of my order and it says "Shipped". Whoohoo!


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

I ordered mine from Buy.com on Saturday for $636.40. My order still says processing. Has anyone else bought from them and how long did it take to get shipped?


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

Ordered mine on January 10 from DigitalHotBuy for $617.58 using FedEx Ground. It was scheduled for delivery yesterday, but FedEx Ground seemed to be running late and never showed. It was delivered this morning. When I ordered it, and looked at the order tracking 2 hours later, it indicated it was shipped. The TiVo was double boxed and the outer box was dented a bit. The TiVo and its box were in great shape.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER (Dec 9, 2001)

MasterCephus said:


> I ordered mine from Buy.com on Saturday for $636.40. My order still says processing. Has anyone else bought from them and how long did it take to get shipped?


I bought mine on Friday Dec 29th. I never got a tracking # email from Buy.com. 
However I was able to call (20 min hold time) and get the Tracking #.

It arrived the next Thursday Jan 4th by normal UPS ground. 
Not too shabby considering there was a holiday weekend thrown in there.

I would recommend calling to get the tracking # so you have a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Jagermeister said:


> It was $628 a couple of days ago (free shipping).
> For most of us, this is actually a price INCREASE ($22 shipping for me).
> 
> 
> ...


$611 + $10.81 shipping..?


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

jlc said:


> Ordered mine on January 10 from DigitalHotBuy for $617.58 using FedEx Ground. ................ The TiVo was double boxed and the outer box was dented a bit. The TiVo and its box were in great shape.


That's weird. Mine wasn't. Where are you located? Maybe beyond a certain shipping distance, they start double boxing them??????


----------



## haysdb (Dec 11, 2002)

Since my order (from pcsuperdeals) was only processed last Friday, and as of Saturday there was still no tracking number, I figured I'd be lucky if it arrived this week. It arrived at my door at 8:30 this morning (Tuesday). It was shipped FedEx and arrived with hardly a mark on the box. It was 9 days from when I ordered it, but just 5 business days.


----------



## PeytonRE (Oct 23, 2006)

GregComeLately said:


> That's weird. Mine wasn't. Where are you located? Maybe beyond a certain shipping distance, they start double boxing them??????


 I also ordered one from Digital HotBuy, for $617.58 shipped. Order placed on afternoon of the MLK holiday (17 Jan) and was on my doorstep this morning. Tivo was not double-boxed, but did not look damaged.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

The S3 has a good hunk of styrofoam protecting it. Mine came as-is, and it was fine. Sure, double-boxing adds a little more protection, but it's not that necessary. Of course, it screams "steal me" when left on doorsteps in some areas. Just make sure to visually inspect the box before letting the UPS/FedEx driver leave. If he drops it off, do not break the seal on the cardboard box if you suspect damage. Just call the carrier and complain. They'll send someone over, and you can open the box in their presence.


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

PeytonRE said:


> I also ordered one from Digital HotBuy, for $617.58 shipped. Order placed on afternoon of the MLK holiday (17 Jan) and was on my doorstep this morning. Tivo was not double-boxed, but did not look damaged.


I'm beginning to think he meant superpcdeals, as the prices have been virtually identical, and even *I*, after having bought from DigitalHotBuy, still get confused between the two companies.


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

joey398 said:


> Which Major Retailer? Secrets arent any fun in a forum...


Sorry the store took a lot of heat. I did them a favor so they offered me an item @ cost. Couldn't pass it down and it was a one time jones.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

PeytonRE said:


> I also ordered one from Digital HotBuy, for $617.58 shipped. Order placed on afternoon of the MLK holiday (17 Jan) and was on my doorstep this morning. Tivo was not double-boxed, but did not look damaged.


I got mine yesterday from costco.com, same deal, came in the retail TiVo box with a shipping label plastered on it. 
One side of the box looked like someone kicked it in; but there was no damage to the contents.
This way of shipping is the accepted way I guess.

Let other's be aware...


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

GregComeLately said:


> That's weird. Mine wasn't. Where are you located? Maybe beyond a certain shipping distance, they start double boxing them??????


I am located in Florida, so I am about as far from DigitalHotBuy as you can get. Did anyone else get a double box from them?


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

Buy.com has the Series3 for $635 + Shipping.

I wonder if it's worth it to buy from them over a place like digitalhotbuys or pcsuperdeals (neither of whom I've heard of before this thread).


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Got mine from DigitalHotBuy today. Fourth TiVo I have bought (from various places) and they have all come in just the TiVo box. The TiVo and the box were in perfect condition. I would definitely recommend DigitalHotBuy. TiVo shiped the same day I ordered it and I got it 2 days later (paid a little extra for Fedex 2-Day shipping).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Toeside said:


> Buy.com has the Series3 for $635 + Shipping.
> 
> I wonder if it's worth it to buy from them over a place like digitalhotbuys or pcsuperdeals (neither of whom I've heard of before this thread).


I know what you mean. After reading this thread, I was tentatively ready to buy from PCSuperDeals, but the site wouldn't finish coming up. I was on the fence, so that did them in for me, and I went with Buy.com.

(Oh, yeah, BTW, I think I've said some things about not buying an S3 until they did MRV/TTG. I caved. In fact, I ordered two.)


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> (Oh, yeah, BTW, I think I've said some things about not buying an S3 until they did MRV/TTG. I caved. In fact, I ordered two.)


I hear ya. I wanted to wait until Kidzone and they were $500, but I'm about to cave.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Didn't TiVo (or Pony or Stephen, at least) announce that KidZone would/might be on the next (upcoming) software revision?

FWIW, I've had a bad experience with buy.com too, so if another (reliable) place is close to their price, it'd be a wash. 

And don't forget Costco still has these for 649 shipped. Even if you DO pay tax, and assuming that's between $30-40 more, that's one heck of a cheap extended warranty


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

ashu said:


> Didn't TiVo (or Pony or Stephen, at least) announce that KidZone would/might be on the next (upcoming) software revision?
> 
> FWIW, I've had a bad experience with buy.com too, so if another (reliable) place is close to their price, it'd be a wash.
> 
> And don't forget Costco still has these for 649 shipped. Even if you DO pay tax, and assuming that's between $30-40 more, that's one heck of a cheap extended warranty


Anyone know what the CostCo price is in the store?

Same?

-Kyle


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

kjmcdonald said:


> Anyone know what the CostCo price is in the store?
> 
> Same?
> 
> -Kyle


I doubt they carry it in any stores. But with free shipping, that's moot anyway. Right?


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

ashu said:


> I doubt they carry it in any stores. But with free shipping, that's moot anyway. Right?


Not if he lives close to tax free NH.


----------



## swampass2 (Oct 17, 2004)

Just received delivery from DigitalHotBuy. I ordered on Monday and it shipped out yesterday with overnight delivery. Took them two days to clear the order through the credit fraud process since I had it delivered to an address other than my billing address _and_ I goofed up the original billing address that I gave them. They emailed and called to get clarification.

It did not come double boxed, but the box is in pristine condition. This might have something to do with the fact that I paid for FedEx overnight shipping and DHB shipped the box out from Memphis to Boston. I figure it was probably on 3 trucks and 1 plane at most. I'll have to wait until I get home to run the Tivo through its paces. All in all, I'd recommend DigitalHotBuy and I'd also recommend paying the extra cash for overnight shipping from those guys.


----------



## drowe (Nov 4, 2006)

kjmcdonald said:


> Anyone know what the CostCo price is in the store?
> 
> Same?
> 
> -Kyle


It's not sold in the stores; only online.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

I tried to order this morning from DigitalHotBuy but couldn't due to a zipcode change.

Their system said my new zip didn't match my city so I had to use my old zip. But then my old zip didn't match my billing address, so they couldn't process the payment. They couldn't push this though. I ended up ordering from Buy.com for $24 more. 

BTW, my "new" zipcode is 18 months old now.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Toeside said:


> I tried to order this morning from DigitalHotBuy but couldn't due to a zipcode change.
> 
> Their system said my new zip didn't match my city so I had to use my old zip. But then my old zip didn't match my billing address, so they couldn't process the payment. They couldn't push this though. I ended up ordering from Buy.com for $24 more.
> 
> BTW, my "new" zipcode is 18 months old now.


So, did you not update it yet with the CC company? Or is the retailer using an old zip-code list from the USPS? That has to suck, having your zip code change.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> Not if he lives close to tax free NH.


Well, then, in tax free NH, Costco wouldn' t charge him tax on an item shipped there either. The tax collected is based on the state of residence/shipping address, and tax laws there.

Not to mention one owes sales tax on purchases from other online stores that don't collect the tax, if one does not live in a tax-free state. Anyway. Making the taxation situation moot. If you're honest.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ashu said:


> Not to mention one owes sales tax on purchases from other online stores that don't collect the tax, if one does not live in a tax-free state. Anyway. Making the taxation situation moot. If you're honest.


Why don't the state governments go after these lost revenues, or do they?


----------



## swampass2 (Oct 17, 2004)

c3 said:


> Why don't the state governments go after these lost revenues, or do they?


They generally make it up with higher property taxes, income taxes, etc. Plus, states like New Hampshire and Delaware are pretty small and adjacent to larger markets so they rely on the absence of a sales tax to bring money into the local economies from out-of-staters.


----------



## drowe (Nov 4, 2006)

And in New Hampshire, only the state can sell alchohol... tax free, of course.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

swampass2 said:


> They generally make it up with higher property taxes, income taxes, etc. Plus, states like New Hampshire and Delaware are pretty small and adjacent to larger markets so they rely on the absence of a sales tax to bring money into the local economies from out-of-staters.


I was talking about states with sales tax. People are supposed to pay the use tax for items purchased out of state, but seriously, how many people actually pay the use tax? Why don't the states go after the use tax?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

c3 said:


> I was talking about states with sales tax. People are supposed to pay the use tax for items purchased out of state, but seriously, how many people actually pay the use tax? Why don't the states go after the use tax?


How would you suggest they go after the tax? About the only thing I see of it is a question during my TurboTax state session each year. Anything else might be an invasion of privacy or a case of going out of jurisdiction .


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I noticed when I bought my 2nd S3 from Buy.com last night that Google checkout was going to charge state sales tax. Luckily for me, I'm in Delaware so the amount was $0.

I've bought lots of stuff from Buy.com and never noticed a sales tax line item before (even a $0 one). Who is collecting the tax here? Google or Buy.com?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

hiker said:


> How would you suggest they go after the tax? About the only thing I see of it is a question during my TurboTax state session each year. Anything else might be an invasion of privacy or a case of going out of jurisdiction .


I don't have any suggestions, but why have a law that you don't or cannot enforce? Sorry that this is off topice, but *someone* keeps bringing up the use tax.


----------



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

Buy.com is headquartered in California. That's where I live, so I do see (and get charged) sales tax for every Buy.com order I place.

I'm not sure what the situation is with Google checkout, but I assume that the sales tax charged during Google checkout, if any, is based on whether the merchant would charge that tax. (I know that I didn't get charged sales tax on a Google checkout order I made from JandR.com in New York, even though Google's headquarters are also in California.)



greg_burns said:


> I noticed when I bought my 2nd S3 from Buy.com last night that Google checkout was going to charge state sales tax. Luckily for me, I'm in Delaware so the amount was $0.
> 
> I've bought lots of stuff from Buy.com and never noticed a sales tax line item before (even a $0 one). Who is collecting the tax here? Google or Buy.com?


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> So, did you not update it yet with the CC company? Or is the retailer using an old zip-code list from the USPS? That has to suck, having your zip code change.


My CC Company has my new Zip. The retailer has outdated information. I ran into this a lot when my zip first change (18 months ago) so I kept the old Zip on my accounts. I figured it was safe to use the new one months ago, and updated all my accounts.

Somehow, I missed seeing the post about Costco. I would have ordered from them had I known. Oh well. Maybe our 2nd will be from Costco (later in the year).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ashu said:


> Not to mention one owes sales tax on purchases from other online stores that don't collect the tax,...


No, they owe Use Tax, not sales tax. It's exactly the same rate as sales tax, however.

Touche'.


----------



## tedler (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all!
I am a noob to this forum, and also a convert from ReplayTV. I sold both Replays with lifetime to help pay for the new S3 I just bought from Costco.

I went with Costco because of their wonderful open-ended return policy. Hopefully I won't need it. 
I plan on using mine for mainly OTA HD and analog cable, as our only cable provider sucks and doesn't carry CBS-HD. I had rented the Motorola 6412 box from them for the past 2 years, and I can tell you that that box is total garbage. I had exchanged 4 of them during my subscription to digital cable. Since I have a nice antenna in my attic to receive ALL local OTA HD, there is no need for cablecards as I do not care for sports (ESPN) or any of the full-time HD channels. I am primarily a network-tv watcher.

Anyway, the price at Costco came to about $688 including FL tax. Not the best price out there, but you cannot beat the free "warranty" that comes with it.


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

Down to $598
http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php?masterid=26543910


----------



## wolverines (Jul 15, 2005)

Bought mine from digitalhotbuy on Wednesday afternoon. Had it setup last night. Came in the original Tivo box. I opted for the overnight shipping (something like $8 more than ground) figuring there was less chance it would get damaged. Working great. Cable card install scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

TC Store has it for $659.99 right now in time for the Superbowl


----------



## sharp1 (Jul 20, 2002)

Has anyone used Page Computer, PCSuperdeals, or DigitalHotBuys before? The reviews of Page are BRUTAL, and I would gladly spend a little more to reduce my risk.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

sharp1 said:


> Has anyone used Page Computer, PCSuperdeals, or DigitalHotBuys before? The reviews of Page are BRUTAL, and I would gladly spend a little more to reduce my risk.


If you read through this whole thread, you'll see that some have used these companies without major issue. Read the whole thread and I think you'll get an idea of whether or not these companies are safe enough for you.


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

heck, even just the last few pages of this thread should give you a decent indication, especially for the latter two companies (Page may have been discussed in more detail earlier in the thread.. I forget).


----------



## astroglide (Jun 20, 2005)

http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=34540

$599.97 at onecall


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

astroglide said:


> http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=34540
> 
> $599.97 at onecall


Shows up for me at $709.99. How did you get that price?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

hiker said:


> Shows up for me at $709.99. How did you get that price?


Try this coupon: PDTIVOSERIES3


----------



## dbsanders (Feb 10, 2003)

Coupon applied, but didn't change the price of anything. Still $709.99.


----------



## kels83 (Jul 17, 2005)

To get the lower price ($599) at Oncecall, just add this text after their web address
/ProductDetails.aspx?PromotionID=1316&PMNCODE=PDTIVOSERIES3&id=34540&BCPID=119


----------



## dbsanders (Feb 10, 2003)

I followed a link from fatwallet.com that gave me that URL and the coupon applied correctly. Thanks! $612 inc shipping.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's the discount link for OneCall.

I had severe UMF and almost ordered a 2nd one. I'm glad I snapped out of it--there's no money in the budget for 2 right now.


----------



## jeffk (Oct 15, 2002)

jeffsinsfo said:


> Buy.com is headquartered in California. That's where I live, so I do see (and get charged) sales tax for every Buy.com order I place.
> 
> I'm not sure what the situation is with Google checkout, but I assume that the sales tax charged during Google checkout, if any, is based on whether the merchant would charge that tax. (I know that I didn't get charged sales tax on a Google checkout order I made from JandR.com in New York, even though Google's headquarters are also in California.)


I bought from buy.com through google checkout [not a tivo, already have a series3], and was not charged sales tax. I'm in florida.


----------



## scorley22 (Aug 15, 2003)

Toeside said:


> Here's the discount link for OneCall.
> 
> I had severe UMF and almost ordered a 2nd one. I'm glad I snapped out of it--there's no money in the budget for 2 right now.


Thanks for the link... I just ordered mine from there. :up:


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Toeside said:


> Here's the discount link for OneCall.
> 
> I had severe UMF and almost ordered a 2nd one. I'm glad I snapped out of it--there's no money in the budget for 2 right now.


UMF


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:



> UMF


Sorry, it's a common term in Happy Hour. Unseen Mystical Force. It's what causes us to want to buy things we don't need.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

That link is unfair UMF baiting.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

OneCall is out-of-stock.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

drowe said:


> And in New Hampshire, only the state can sell alchohol... tax free, of course.


Only true with hard liquor. Grocery stores sell Beer and Wine. And there is tax from the State Liquor Stores. Still cheaper than other states, though.


----------



## enthalpy (Oct 11, 2006)

ncsercs said:


> OneCall is out-of-stock.


digitalhotbuys.com still has it in stock, $611.20
plus $8.48 shipping to my zip code


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Whoops. plaease delete


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Haven't read the specifics, just the title - but here's a pointer to $568 for an S3 at Dell


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

Toeside said:


> Here's the discount link for OneCall.
> 
> I had severe UMF and almost ordered a 2nd one. I'm glad I snapped out of it--there's no money in the budget for 2 right now.


Out of stock. How much was it?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

$599 + shipping + Tax (if you're in WA)


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

hiker said:


> $599 + shipping + Tax (if you're in WA)


Thanks. Still not as good as my Dell deal


----------



## scorley22 (Aug 15, 2003)

ncsercs said:


> OneCall is out-of-stock.


I must have got one of the last ones then... mine is on the way, get it Wednesday. $612 total out-of-pocket.


----------



## sharp1 (Jul 20, 2002)

ashu said:


> Haven't read the specifics, just the title - but here's a pointer to $568 for an S3 at Dell


Thanks for the FatWallet link. The deal is: 
667 base price
-10% coupon (bought from ebay for 1.99)
+1.99 coupon cost 
-3% discount for opening a new DPA acct
+ FL Tax

Free shipping,
6 months same as cash.

Total = ~623

-3% plus $5 new member Fatwallet.com rebate (Since I have not used this before, I will believe it when I see it. Still a good deal even without this, if it doesn't come through)

With FatWallet rebate (assuming it comes through):
~599 shipped

Not bad considering I feel more comfortable ordering from Dell since I have done business with them before.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I just bought one from digitalhotbuy http://www.digitalhotbuy.com/dhbstore/part/partTechnotes.do?skuNo=1612853&frame=true for $617.58 shipped fedex
Seemed the store has good reviews from http://www.pricegrabber.com/rating_getreview.php/r=3591/m=26543910 
unlike the terrible reviews about pagecomputers http://www.pricegrabber.com/rating_getreview.php/r=386/m=26543910


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

sharp1 said:


> Thanks for the FatWallet link. The deal is: <snip> ~599 shipped


You're welcome! I'm glad at least someone noticed my post and made use of it  Amid all the discussion about a (more expensive) great deal from noname retailers up there


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo (Jan 18, 2005)

Dell is showing $799 price on the S3. Is there a trick to get the lower price, or was the low price just a one-day deal?


----------



## sharp1 (Jul 20, 2002)

VanGoghLikesTivo said:


> Dell is showing $799 price on the S3. Is there a trick to get the lower price, or was the low price just a one-day deal?


Looks like Dell jacked the price back up. So that deal is gone for now. It looks like it was a temporary price.


----------



## dbsanders (Feb 10, 2003)

Ordered it Friday afternoon with 3-day Fedex service for $612 to CA.

It arrived Monday, 2 days early, and double-boxed.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

Mine arrived from Buy.com today. FWIW, it was not double-boxed. I'm at work now--it'll get set up tonight.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

ncsercs said:


> OneCall is out-of-stock.


Back in stock, but now $624.97 with the aforementioned promo code.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ashu said:


> You're welcome! I'm glad at least someone noticed my post and made use of it  Amid all the discussion about a (more expensive) great deal from noname retailers up there


How could one not notice your posts?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:


> How could one not notice your posts?


One COULD be blind

or have emoticons turned off!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ashu said:


> One COULD be blind
> 
> or have emoticons turned off!


I wasn't saying it's the emoticons that make your posts unique


----------



## Cpen (Jul 13, 2002)

pl1 said:


> I just bought one from digitalhotbuy http://www.digitalhotbuy.com/dhbstore/part/partTechnotes.do?skuNo=1612853&frame=true for $617.58 shipped fedex
> Seemed the store has good reviews from http://www.pricegrabber.com/rating_getreview.php/r=3591/m=26543910
> unlike the terrible reviews about pagecomputers http://www.pricegrabber.com/rating_getreview.php/r=386/m=26543910


Argh! UMF victim. Thanks for posting this. I just snapped and bought my second Series3....

I had three series 2s with lifetime and it's killing me that I could be missing an opportunity to transfer their lifetime to a series3. Given that I have two LCDs - a 46inch in the TV room and a 26inc in the bedroom, I decided to lock into a second unit....

Thanks for sharing the links folks (sort of).


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Cpen said:


> Argh! UMF victim. Thanks for posting this. I just snapped and bought my second Series3....
> 
> I had three series 2s with lifetime and it's killing me that I could be missing an opportunity to transfer their lifetime to a series3. Given that I have two LCDs - a 46inch in the TV room and a 26inc in the bedroom, I decided to lock into a second unit....
> 
> Thanks for sharing the links folks (sort of).


I can TOTALLY 100% relate.

I bought a second one for the lifetime transfer myself and I'm talking to myself everyday, saying "Why, Why, Why did I do this?". Look at it as an investment! Someone said it is going for $1300 on ebay with a lifetime. Our cost. $800 for a $500 potential profit!


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

pl1 said:


> Someone said it is going for $1300 on ebay with a lifetime. Our cost. $800 for a $500 potential profit!


Your cost is more than $800 because you should include the cost of the original lifetime service. $1300 would be extremely difficult at this time, and eBay and PayPal take a huge chunk out of the proceeds.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

c3 said:


> Your cost is more than $800 because you should include the cost of the original lifetime service. $1300 would be extremely difficult at this time, and eBay and PayPal take a huge chunk out of the proceeds.


Not really. I've had my Series 2 for over 3 years. Even at $6.99/mo, it's paid for itself. But, whatever, it is a single tuner non-HD. I would rarely use a non-HD unit now that I've been exposed to the HD unit. I just think I'd like to invest in it and if I'm in a pinch for cash, I can always sell it. Thus, it's an investment. (Hey, I've got to rationalize it somehow.  )


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Toeside said:


> Mine arrived from Buy.com today. FWIW, it was not double-boxed. I'm at work now--it'll get set up tonight.


Mine from Buy.com were double-boxed, but probably only because they were sending two at once. Actually, they were in a box that could've held exactly four of them, with two stacked in one half, and the other half filled with smaller, empty boxes -- no extra padding on the other sides of the Tivos.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Think careful before you decide to use buy.com

If your lucky you might be ok.

If like me and have a problem they are very strict about returns.
My S3 was suppose to be brand new. Opened it up and there was no remote?

Tried to get a refund as I have no idea where this thing has been, box banged up and missing remote.

They would not refund because I opened the box. They issued a RMA for a replacement. They have had the unit back at there warehouse now for over a week. Yet on the status page of my order it is stuck on RMA issued instead of RMA received like it should have done a week ago.

I have emailed them several times. There best response is 
This will take time?

Never again will I try to save a few bucks for something this expensive.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

wrh30 said:


> Think careful before you decide to use buy.com


bah

Buy.com is not some fly by night online store. I've bought LOTS of stuff (including my 2nd S3) from them. I've gone through the whole RMA thing with them with an Archos AV500. Took time, but worked out in the end just fine.

Did you plug in the Tivo? Was curious if had ever been used or was the remote just missing? Were the seals broken?


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> bah
> 
> Buy.com is not some fly by night online store. I've bought LOTS of stuff (including my 2nd S3) from them. I've gone through the whole RMA thing with them with an Archos AV500. Took time, but worked out in the end just fine.
> 
> Did you plug in the Tivo? Was curious if had ever been used or was the remote just missing? Were the seals broken?


I never removed the unit from the wrapping. I did lift it out just to make sure remote was not under it.

The seals on the main box and the accesserys box seemed to not be tampered with..So I was really baffled by no remote. The box was pretty banged up and had a 3 inch gash out of it. Also the edge of the box was ripped about half way down. The thing had been tossed around for sure.

I am curious how long did it take when you did a RMA with them?
They have had the unit back at the warehouse for over a week now and no word as to the status. The web site status still states waiting for return to the warehouse?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

wrh30 said:


> I never removed the unit from the wrapping. I did lift it out just to make sure remote was not under it.
> 
> The seals on the main box and the accesserys box seemed to not be tampered with..So I was really baffled by no remote. The box was pretty banged up and had a 3 inch gash out of it. Also the edge of the box was ripped about half way down. The thing had been tossed around for sure.


Mine had a gash as well. Not deep enough to even damage the styrofoam though. They definitely should have double boxed. 

Sounds like it wasn't tampered with. Maybe a packaging error at Tivo?



wrh30 said:


> I am curious how long did it take when you did a RMA with them?
> They have had the unit back at the warehouse for over a week now and no word as to the status. The web site status still states waiting for return to the warehouse?


I will try and figure it out from my email records. I do recall waiting a really long time. 

Nothing at all like Newegg. RMA'd a hard drive last month. Had new one in less two weeks IIRC. :up:


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Bought the damn thing on 2/1/06... then the fun began. I'd forgotten all this. 



2/23/06 said:


> Hello Greg Burns,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Buy.com.
> 
> ...





3/2/06 said:


> Hello Greg Burns,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Buy.com.
> 
> ...





3/4/06 said:


> Hello Greg Burns,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Buy.com.
> 
> ...





3/6/06 said:


> Hello GREGORY,
> 
> Thank you for shopping at Buy.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> I will try and figure it out from my email records. I do recall waiting a really long time.
> 
> Nothing at all like Newegg. RMA'd a hard drive last month. Had new one in less two weeks IIRC. :up:


My problem is I need to do the VIP lifetime transfer which expires next week.
Guess I will call Tivo and tell them my problem hopefully they will make a exception.
They should because I have the original Invoice. HOPEFULLY


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow Those emails are almost identical to mine except they wouldnt give me credit because I opened the box. Also they dont sound like they care how long it takes. Just my opinion.. They need to take lessons from Newegg.com

So looks like I will be waiting about 3 weeks


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

wrh30 said:


> My problem is I need to do the VIP lifetime transfer which expires next week.
> Guess I will call Tivo and tell them my problem hopefully they will make a exception.
> They should because I have the original Invoice. HOPEFULLY


Ouch. I feel for you. Hopefully they've gotten their act together since last year. 

Don't you have until end of Feb to call? Your invoice will still be Jan. So should be OK as long as Buy.com doesn't waste a month getting it back to you.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

IIRC the transfer period is till the end of March. The TiVo must be purchased by the end of January, but I have no idea how TiVo will know when you bought it unless you buy it directly from them.

Doh! Thanks for the correction to the beginning of March.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

www.tivo.com/vip


> # TiVo® Series3 HD DVR purchase required by 1/31/2007 and activation of the DVR is required by *03/02/2007*


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

wrh30 said:


> I never removed the unit from the wrapping. I did lift it out just to make sure remote was not under it.
> 
> The seals on the main box and the accesserys box seemed to not be tampered with..So I was really baffled by no remote. The box was pretty banged up and had a 3 inch gash out of it. Also the edge of the box was ripped about half way down. The thing had been tossed around for sure.
> 
> ...


I have returned an opened item to buy.com, and the have given me a full refund. They are slow, but I did get it.

It sounds like the remote may have been left out during the packaging at the factory.

In my experiences with Buy.com, they don't double-box many of their products. It seems like anything bigger than a square foot, unless you buy more than one, doesn't get double boxed. They also use padded envelopes for some small items which I don't like either. I have stopped buying from them because of the way the package their items for shipping 

Edit: I'm an Amazon Prime member, and I ordered an S3 using overnight shipping for $1.99 extra. It was double boxed, and arrived in perfect shape.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

wrh30 said:


> Wow Those emails are almost identical to mine except they wouldnt give me credit because I opened the box. Also they dont sound like they care how long it takes. Just my opinion.. They need to take lessons from Newegg.com
> 
> So looks like I will be waiting about 3 weeks


Hmmm. My Archos was opened (by me!) and even used briefly. It just sorta died the first night I had it. Battery problem according to Archos tech support.

I did the whole return online using their (buy.com's) web site. Nothing prevented me from choosing refund. 

Maybe it will go faster for an exchange?


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I use Buy.com all the time, without issue. But if I ever received an item that was previously opened, and they refused a refund... I would call my CC company and contest the charge. I would accuse Buy.com of being in violation of the original purchase contract (in not sending a "new" item). Simple as that. Just fill out the 1-page questionnaire that your CC company sends you.


----------



## mdg (Jan 27, 2007)

I went DigitalHoyBuy too. Last night, $611.20 plus $14.04 for overnight FedEx!

I have been a loyal Buy customer in the past, and I like and recommend them. They had it for $634.99, but they want $16.41 for ground shipping and a lot for anything faster. So there would be a shot I could wait a week for it. My loyalty is strong, but given the savings in the wallet, time, and the good reviews here about DigitalHotBuy, I couldn't resist.


----------



## ajlee7 (Dec 27, 2004)

mdg said:


> I went DigitalHoyBuy too. Last night, $611.20 plus $14.04 for overnight FedEx!
> 
> I have been a loyal Buy customer in the past, and I like and recommend them. They had it for $634.99, but they want $16.41 for ground shipping and a lot for anything faster. So there would be a shot I could wait a week for it. My loyalty is strong, but given the savings in the wallet, time, and the good reviews here about DigitalHotBuy, I couldn't resist.


Bought it at DigitalHotBuy too. I wasn't doubled box like the first S3 I purchased thru Abes of Maine, but came in 2 days without any problems. :up:


----------



## corky6921 (Apr 1, 2002)

I am going to buy from the TivoCommunity store for a few reasons:

1) I like supporting the community...this website has been a great resource for me
2) I emailed their customer service and received a reply back saying they can ship overnight if you email them your order info
3) Appears to have no sales tax in CA

The third one is a key point as well. Buy.com, Amazon, DigitalHotBuys, Costco.com, etc. all have sales tax to CA. I can save $50 by buying at a store that doesn't.

HD Super Bowl, here I come!!!!


----------



## tivotivotivo (Aug 29, 2002)

Amazon does not charges sales tax in California.


----------



## kingmob (Jan 27, 2007)

Is the coupon code for the community store dead?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

corky6921 said:


> 2) I emailed their customer service and received a reply back saying they can ship overnight if you email them your order info


Conversely, I tried to make a purchase here through Paypal. The transaction failed three times against my credit line. I emailed them (there is no phone number or mailing address I could find) to tell them about the problem. It has been over a week and I have yet to receive a reply. Now that's scary. I contacted Paypal who assures me the transactions did not go through, even though PayPal Plus Credit card (GE credit) said the charges DID go through. So, I'm still waiting to see how this all shakes out, without any contact from the Tivo Community Store.

I did buy one from digitalhotbuy.com after that and that transaction went smooth and saved me $45.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Edit: I'm an Amazon Prime member, and I ordered an S3 using overnight shipping for $1.99 extra. It was double boxed, and arrived in perfect shape.


I bought from Amazon and it came in the original TiVo box. Free shipping, maybe that's why, but the TiVo box is good enough. Digitalhotbuy.com sent it in the original box as well.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

kingmob said:


> Is the coupon code for the community store dead?


As far as I know, yes. Once the coupon codes expired, they dropped their prices from the MSRP of $799 to something more reasonable.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

Has anyone here bought from the Tivo Community Store? I'd like to know where the units are shipped from - I'm waffling between going with the free ground shipping and paying $20 for 2nd Day Air...


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

iceman said:


> Has anyone here bought from the Tivo Community Store? I'd like to know where the units are shipped from - I'm waffling between going with the free ground shipping and paying $20 for 2nd Day Air...


A lot of people have reported having great success dealing with the TC Store. Do a search of the forum. I believe they are shipping from Michigan.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

Well, I got so tired looking for the best deal on an S3 that I just gave up; earlier today I ordered a 750GB upgraded S3 from the TiVo Community Store.

As I found nothing definitive, my last resort was to just ask them . I was told upgraded units ship from the Chicago area (sorry, didn't ask about standard units).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Amazon's price went down to $659.99. You could try the refund suggestion given in
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4737095&&#post4737095
by another poster.. I just did.


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

PCSuperDeals put on up on there. I got it at almost %15 off, approx. $525 shipped.

I think I did good, but everyone on there basically called me a dumba$$ for pulling the trigger so early. I don't care though. $550 was my target, and it kept falling while I typed my Credit Card info in. I knew there'd probably be only one, so I didn't want to miss it.

Actually I'd no been watching that window much, and almost didn't catch it.

They said they might have another S3 up later today for anyone who's interested.

-Kyle


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

mattack said:


> Amazon's price went down to $659.99. You could try the refund suggestion given in
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4737095&&#post4737095
> by another poster.. I just did.


of course it did, because I just ordered from the Tivocommunity Store because they had a cheaper price than amazon. I'm amazon prime, too. Gah.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Corran Horn said:


> of course it did, because I just ordered from the Tivocommunity Store because they had a cheaper price than amazon. I'm amazon prime, too. Gah.


Damn! I ordered 12/29 and it's 01/30!


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

Corran Horn said:


> of course it did, because I just ordered from the Tivocommunity Store because they had a cheaper price than amazon. I'm amazon prime, too. Gah.


Considering the prices are now the same, I can't help but wonder - what's it matter?


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

iceman said:


> Considering the prices are now the same, I can't help but wonder - what's it matter?


amazon prime would have provided free second day shipping...but DHL reports that my Tivo shipped today and should arrive tomorrow from Michigan. I guess I'll just shut the heck up. 

Well, one bad thing...I get double points for amazon purchases with my amazon visa.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Corran Horn said:


> Well, one bad thing...I get double points for amazon purchases with my amazon visa.


Triple points, actually... unless they've had different deals? Mine's 3% back for Amazon.. and I used that (and the $30 credit from first purchase -- had to nag Chase to give it to me based upon an earlier cancelled-by-amazon order) in my price "rationalizations".. That, plus the $199 lifetime transfer fee on the same card, will get me mostly to my first $25 Amazon gift cert..


----------



## johngettler (Jul 24, 2000)

FYI - I ordered from amazon.com last night 1/30 for $659, and it came double boxed. The outer amazon box had quite a bit of extra space, and it was filled with air packs. I ordered at 6pm central time on Tuesday night (half hour before shipping deadline), ordered overnight shipping for $4 with amazon prime, and received it at 9:30am cental time today, Wednesday 1/31.

Thinking I might call to transfer lifetime service today.

Curious, in order to transfer lifetime membership, you must purchase before 1/31, but you can transfer as 3/2. Anyone know how you will prove over the phone, proof of when you bought it. If I call today, then obviously I have it in hand. But if I call a month from now, how will they know it did not get delivery that day? Will we have to fax the invoice? Mail the invoice in?

How will my Series 3 function, until I transfer serive? Crippled? Starting when? Isn't there logic in not transferring the service until 3/2? If I transfer it today, then my Series 1, will have service until 1/31/08. If I wait til 3/2, then wont my Series 1 have service until 3/2/08?

John Gettler


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Works for a week before requiring subscription

They prolly won't check purchase date and will let purchases until well into Feb slide for the Lifetime Xfer.(just MY speculation - don't blame me if they don't!)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

johngettler said:


> How will my Series 3 function, until I transfer serive? Crippled?


Get about a week of free service.

From what I've read (don't remember myself), the Music, Photos & More menu item will not be there until it is activated. Can you confirm this rumor?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

No online 'goodies' like M&P, Transfers (for S2s, duh) will work, but you CAN get Guide data, Setup info etc from the IntraWeber-Net, without a sub, for the firs 6-7 days


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ashu said:


> No online 'goodies' like M&P, Transfers (for S2s, duh) will work, but you CAN get Guide data, Setup info etc from the IntraWeber-Net, without a sub, for the firs 6-7 days


And I thought this guy was smokin' something.  
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4806582&&#post4806582


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ashu said:


> No online 'goodies' like M&P, Transfers (for S2s, duh) will work, but you CAN get Guide data, Setup info etc from the IntraWeber-Net, without a sub, for the firs 6-7 days


off topic for this thread, but unless something VERY weird and unreproducible happened, my Tivo become unresponsive to the remote after the free period ran out. I let it go to the very end.. I could still use the buttons on the machine, but the remote would do nothing, but would blink the IR light IIRC.. (and I don't use the switch on the remote so it's not like it was placed in the wrong position).

I had it call in via the buttons on the front.. THEN I could use the remote again.

I admit it could be unrelated, but it sure seemed related to the doorstop phenomena mentioned.


----------



## hdtvoice (Dec 20, 2006)

$595 shipped again for military employees and dependents at aafes.com again with the 15% off coupon code - 


15% off - 77STARjan2

10% off - 76STARjan1


----------



## corky6921 (Apr 1, 2002)

Tivo was ordered Sunday and shipped Monday via 2-day from TivoCommunity.com store. It arrived yesterday and today Comcast came out to install it. It was double-boxed. So far, so good!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mattack said:


> Amazon's price went down to $659.99. You could try the refund suggestion given in
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4737095&&#post4737095
> by another poster.. I just did.


Woohoo, I just checked my credit card, Amazon did give me the $30 credit.

So I really paid $659.99 from amazon.. and am using another $30 credit to my Amazon visa as "rationalization" (it could have been for anything), and this gets me most of the way towards the $25 gift certificate..

$689.99 - $30 - $30 - $25 + $199 = $803.99 "effective" total (I realize the $25 Amazon one is for future purchase, but EVENTUALLY I'll spend another $25 there regardless).


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

johngettler said:


> Curious, in order to transfer lifetime membership, you must purchase before 1/31, but you can transfer as 3/2. Anyone know how you will prove over the phone, proof of when you bought it. If I call today, then obviously I have it in hand. But if I call a month from now, how will they know it did not get delivery that day? Will we have to fax the invoice? Mail the invoice in?


I transfered LT yesterday (Feb 1). The (level 1) rep asked me when I bought it, I answered "Just in time, a few days ago" - and he was on to the next question. Of course this was the first day this might be an issue; when we get closer to March maybe they'll ask more questions, but right now it seems all one has to do is give a date before Feb 1st.


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

corky6921 said:


> Tivo was ordered Sunday and shipped Monday via 2-day from TivoCommunity.com store. It arrived yesterday and today Comcast came out to install it. It was double-boxed. So far, so good!


I ordered an upgraded S3 from them on Monday; it shipped on Tuesday from Chicago. As I'm in Michigan, I opted for the free Ground Shipping; it arrived on Thursday, double-boxed, although their box was only just big enough to hold the TiVo box .


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

I decided to take my chances and pull the trigger with pcsuperdeals at 615 shipped. There are a half-dozen or so bad reviews (out of a half-dozen or so) on reseller ratings. But this was the fastest service I have ever gotten. Ordered on 1/31 ~ noon, picked ground shipping, with no rush. Arrived at my door 2/2 afternoon. Not double boxed, no damage to the box, and in perfect shape. (The tivo box is half styrofoam anyway).


----------



## loudguitars (Dec 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *mattack*
> _Amazon's price went down to $659.99_


I just wanted to add my thanks for posting this, I got my confirmation today from Amazon that I'm getting my $30 back. Plus, I used a $100 GC from xmas to make my total price out the door $559. Hooray!


----------



## jsquared222 (Dec 2, 2005)

Curious to know if anyone is still waiting to pull the trigger and buy a series 3? 

Prior to the Series 3 lifetime deadline being extended to Jan. 31, I called Tivo to ask how they would know if I purchased a series 3 before the "purchase" deadline, versus waiting until just before the 'activation' deadline... I was told that they would have no real way of knowing the actual purchase date. As a result, I'm diligently watching the series 3 prices and preparing to buy mid February.


----------



## wizard13 (Apr 26, 2006)

jsquared222 said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting to pull the trigger and buy a series 3?
> 
> Prior to the Series 3 lifetime deadline being extended to Jan. 31, I called Tivo to ask how they would know if I purchased a series 3 before the "purchase" deadline, versus waiting until just before the 'activation' deadline... I was told that they would have no real way of knowing the actual purchase date. As a result, I'm diligently watching the series 3 prices and preparing to buy mid February.


I have the one-time transfer with my 1999 unit that I'm waiting to use on an S3, so I've been diligently watching prices, hoping that they stop extending deadlines for the S2 transfer. It's been so hard holding out this long and I've come close to giving in a few times already!


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

mattack said:


> Amazon's price went down to $659.99. You could try the refund suggestion given in
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4737095&&#post4737095
> by another poster.. I just did.


Got my $30 back overnight. Love me that Amazon...


----------



## kels83 (Jul 17, 2005)

I would imagine that prices will fall post-Super Bowl. I still plan to buy so I'll keep an eye on this thread and a few of the deal websites.


----------



## tedler (Jan 19, 2007)

Update on Costco's deal: It's dead. Price is back up to $749.


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

I got mine before 01/31, so I shoudl be fine.

But I noticed Weaknees.com is offering a deal to people to buy an S3 and try to transfer lifetime to it before it ships. In the case where tivo demands proof of purchase before 01/31 weaknees will give you your money back, as long as you tell them before it ships.

I'm curious though if anyone has recently gone through the transfer process, and I wonder if they were asked for proof of purchase date?

Has anyone transferred lifetime to a box they purchased 02/01 or later?

-Kyle


----------



## jsquared222 (Dec 2, 2005)

Costco online price is back to $649.99.


----------



## YupYup (Sep 13, 2006)

kjmcdonald said:


> I'm curious though if anyone has recently gone through the transfer process, and I wonder if they were asked for proof of purchase date?


I just did a transfer last night on a unit I purchased on 1/28 from costco.com, and the nice lady at TiVo did NOT ask me anything at all about the purchase date or location. She just took my 2 TSNs (and credit card) and did the transfer.


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

YupYup said:


> I just did a transfer last night on a unit I purchased on 1/28 from costco.com, and the nice lady at TiVo did NOT ask me anything at all about the purchase date or location. She just took my 2 TSNs (and credit card) and did the transfer.


Yeah. I just finished my transfer tonight. I was asked for purchase date, but not for proof of it.

-Kyle


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

jsquared222 said:


> Costco online price is back to $649.99.


Anyone know if this is available in any CostCo stores?

Also, I know about CostCo's satisfaction policy.

Do they also have any type of price matching policy?

I imagine the return policy could be used to price-match (return and re-buy) , but with the way TiVo works with lifetime subscriptions, You'd want to make sure you got the exact same TiVo back again right?

-Kyle


----------



## tedler (Jan 19, 2007)

kjmcdonald said:


> Anyone know if this is available in any CostCo stores?
> 
> Also, I know about CostCo's satisfaction policy.
> 
> ...


#1. No, it is not available in ANY costco store. Online only.

#2. You CANNOT return and rebuy the same unit. You can only return the unit for a full refund. Costco does NOT pricematch. Period.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

I never bought from them, but TheNerds has it for $648.07 including shipping:

http://www.thenerds.net/index.php?page=productpage&pn=TCD648250B


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Got mine as an open box from ebay for $535 shipped. Used it for 2 weeks and upgraded to a larger HD and added the wireless USB G unit. Prepaid for 3yrs service. Has worked like a champ ever since.


----------



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

Costco.com price is down to $599.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jmr50 said:


> Costco.com price is down to $599.


...and that includes shipping


----------



## BigMaxie (Mar 2, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> ...and that includes shipping


But you do have to have a membership, correct?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

BigMaxie said:


> But you do have to have a membership, correct?


Yes. I would think you'd be able to get that immediately online, though. And Costco rocks! Well worth the fee.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

jmr50 said:


> Costco.com price is down to $599.


FYI, this offers says it's good through March 18.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You can still make a purchase without being a member. If you're not a Costco member, you pay 5% more. that would bring it to $629.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

Are there an opportunities to convert one's existing S1 lifetime sub to the S3?

I'm willing to pay the going rate to move up to the S3 for the HD but I'm reluctant to leave my lifetime subscription behind. I've heard of deals where one's lifetime sub can be upgraded to a S3 lifetime for some bucks. Are these deals still out there?

Thanks...


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

You're a day late, Testpattern. The transfer offer ended yesterday.


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

now that transfer offer has closed, any bets on when tivo will officially cut the price? I would get one for 500 so tivo needs to cut about 150 off (it's already about 640 on ebay).


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

chandler1818 said:


> now that transfer offer has closed, any bets on when tivo will officially cut the price? I would get one for 500 so tivo needs to cut about 150 off (it's already about 640 on ebay).


That's probably not going to happen anytime soon since the cost of the S3 TiVo to retailers is about $505USD or so. If anything I see the price dropping by another $100 or so.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Omikron said:


> That's probably not going to happen anytime soon since the cost of the S3 TiVo to retailers is about $505USD or so. If anything I see the price dropping by another $100 or so.


Interesting. Do you work for a retailer?


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

I couldn't hold off at $599. I ordered my 2nd one... Now the battle with Comcast begins ALL OVER AGAIN! *sigh*


----------



## jsquared222 (Dec 2, 2005)

jmr50 said:


> Costco.com price is down to $599.


Thanks for the price update. I bought my S3 for $649 two weeks ago at Costco.com. I just called customer service and they're going to refund me the difference.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

I hope amazon drops their price within the next few weeks.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Testpattern said:


> Are there an opportunities to convert one's existing S1 lifetime sub to the S3?
> 
> I'm willing to pay the going rate to move up to the S3 for the HD but I'm reluctant to leave my lifetime subscription behind. I've heard of deals where one's lifetime sub can be upgraded to a S3 lifetime for some bucks. Are these deals still out there?
> 
> Thanks...


If you have one of the gradfathered S1s you can. But as stated, the VIP offer is over.

You could get the MSD price though for the S3.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

DeathRider said:


> If you have one of the gradfathered S1s you can. But as stated, the VIP offer is over.
> 
> You could get the MSD price though for the S3.


Thanks for the feedback. It would appear I just missed the window.... story of my life.... 

What is the "MSD" price? Sorry, I don't know the term...


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Testpattern said:


> What is the "MSD" price? Sorry, I don't know the term...


Multi-Service Discount (I think) $6.99 per month for the second unit.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

pl1 said:


> Multi-Service Discount (I think) $6.99 per month for the second unit.


Isn't the $6.99 price only available to people who were already paying that price before TiVo raised it's prices? In other words, if you had it you were Grandfathered in, if not you pay a higher price for MSD.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

$6.95/mo MSD is available with a 3 year commitment.
http://www.tivo.com/5.11.4.asp


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

hiker said:


> $6.95/mo MSD is available with a 3 year commitment.
> http://www.tivo.com/5.11.4.asp


I've got the rest of the story posted here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4909393&&#post4909393

Basically, MSD is 6 bucks off of what the normal monthly rate is for the period that you commit to.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

hiker said:


> $6.95/mo MSD is available with a 3 year commitment.
> http://www.tivo.com/5.11.4.asp


or $13.95 a month with a 1 year committment.. some discount.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

SugarBowl said:


> or $13.95 a month with a 1 year committment.. some discount.


Wrong.

1 Year commitment rate is 16.95, so the MSD rate is 10.95.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 1 Year commitment rate is 16.95, so the MSD rate is 10.95.


http://www.tivo.com/5.11.4.asp does say $13.95
-------
Discounted Monthly TiVo Service Fee. The MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT reduces the Monthly TiVo service or TiVo Plus service subscription fee by $6 per month to $6.95 per month for (3) years; $8.95 per month for (2) years; or $13.95 per month for (1) year while in compliance with all applicable Initial Qualification and General Eligibility requirements.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

pl1 said:


> http://www.tivo.com/5.11.4.asp does say $13.95
> -------
> Discounted Monthly TiVo Service Fee. The MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT reduces the Monthly TiVo service or TiVo Plus service subscription fee by $6 per month to $6.95 per month for (3) years; $8.95 per month for (2) years; or $13.95 per month for (1) year while in compliance with all applicable Initial Qualification and General Eligibility requirements.


That hasn't been updated since November. The price of a one year commitment went from 19.95 to 16.95 within the last month or two.

16.95-6=10.95


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> That hasn't been updated since November. The price of a one year commitment went from 19.95 to 16.95 within the last month or two.
> 
> 16.95-6=10.95


OIC. More confusion as usual!


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 17, 2005)

pl1 said:


> Multi-Service Discount (I think) $6.99 per month for the second unit.


If I were to buy two series 3 Tivos, would that MSD price be applied to both boxes depending on my commitment, or only the second one? This is one of the reasons why I haven't left Directv. I only pay 5.95 regardless of the amount of DVRs in my account.

Thanks,

Victor


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

victor20170 said:


> I only pay 5.95 regardless of the amount of DVRs in my account.


So if you had 4 boxes the total would be 5.95 per box for a total of $23.80.

The way you wrote it - it sounds like you only pay 5.95 total.

*"I only pay 5.95 regardless of the amount of DVRs in my account."*


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> So if you had 4 boxes the total would be 5.95 per box for a total of $23.80.
> 
> The way you wrote it - it sounds like you only pay 5.95 total.
> 
> *"I only pay 5.95 regardless of the amount of DVRs in my account."*


With DirecTV, the DVR option is per account, not per Device. So it's $5.99 per account for DVR service.

I had 4 DirecTiVos on my account at one time (Two HD, two SD). $5.99 was my DVR fee.

Now I have a S3 with Lifetime, and sometime later this year I'll have another S3 with the MSD fee of $6.95 (with 3 year commitment.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

victor20170 said:


> If I were to buy two series 3 Tivos, would that MSD price be applied to both boxes depending on my commitment, or only the second one? This is one of the reasons why I haven't left Directv. I only pay 5.95 regardless of the amount of DVRs in my account.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Victor


To answer your question, you have to pay full price for DVR service on the first TiVo, and you get the MSD price the 2nd TiVo.


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 17, 2005)

Toeside said:


> With DirecTV, the DVR option is per account, not per Device. So it's $5.99 per account for DVR service.
> 
> I had 4 DirecTiVos on my account at one time (Two HD, two SD). $5.99 was my DVR fee.
> 
> Now I have a S3 with Lifetime, and sometime later this year I'll have another S3 with the MSD fee of $6.95 (with 3 year commitment.


Correct. To be more precise, for 4 DVRs you would be paying $20.96
DVR fee = $5.99
Mirroring/Lease fee per box = $4.99 (First box is free)



Toeside said:


> To answer your question, you have to pay full price for DVR service on the first TiVo, and you get the MSD price the 2nd TiVo.


Thanks. Sounded too good to be true.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The TiVo Community Store has it for $629 now. More than Costco, but no membership to buy.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> The TiVo Community Store has it for $629 now. More than Costco, but no membership to buy.


And Costco charges tax. Although with Exec membership & an AmEx card, you're guaranteed 3% cashback to offset some of that sales tax.

Darn, I'm talking myself into S3_2 ...


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

ashu said:


> And Costco charges tax. Although with Exec membership & an AmEx card, you're guaranteed 3% cashback to offset some of that sales tax.
> 
> Darn, I'm talking myself into S3_2 ...


and TCF store has an 15% restock fee....


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

ashu said:


> And Costco charges tax. Although with Exec membership & an AmEx card, you're guaranteed 3% cashback to offset some of that sales tax.
> 
> Darn, I'm talking myself into S3_2 ...


I haven't verified this completely, but people tell me the exec membership rebate is only valid on point of sale (ie warehouse) sales, not costco.com. The language on the exec membership kind of says that but it could be interpreted different ways. I never called it in to ask costco directly.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I DID ask about that when I applied for the AmEx True Earnings card, and upgraded my Costco membership to Exec early last year - weeks before buying my shiny new HDTV from costco.com.

I got nothing particularly concrete, but the magnitude of my respective rebates leads me to believe that that massive (relatively speaking) purchase WAS factored into both rebates. Pity there's no easy way to confirm this, but I might, one of these days ... I religiously scan all my Costco receipts (although I don't file/sort them  )


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

ThreeSoFar said:


> and TCF store has an 15% restock fee....


Why would you return it?


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

I added a series 2 DT to my account shortly after Tivo changed MSD to $6.95 with three years committment. I did not get a reabate on that S2 (display unit- no box), but I did take the three years to get the $6.95/mo. Can I transfer that three years to another S3, as the S3 would replace the S2 DT?

The Costco offer seems good to me.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

larrs said:


> I added a series 2 DT to my account shortly after Tivo changed MSD to $6.95 with three years committment. I did not get a reabate on that S2 (display unit- no box), but I did take the three years to get the $6.95/mo. Can I transfer that three years to another S3, as the S3 would replace the S2 DT?
> 
> The Costco offer seems good to me.


Yes - it wouldn't be a "new activation", so if there were a rebate you wouldn't qualify.

But since the S3 doesn't have one, you're good.


----------



## pesos (Mar 23, 2003)

circuit city in emeryville had one left -- they PMed costco so i got it for 599.99 plus tax...


----------



## Mathmn (Mar 24, 2006)

I've heard that Costco.com is offering a S3 for $599.


----------



## pesos (Mar 23, 2003)

is there an echo in here?


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Mathmn said:


> I've heard that Costco.com is offering a S3 for $599.


Yup. Someone already mentioned it a few days ago in this thread (before it got side-tracked with multi-service discount discussions). Good price.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4926354&&#post4926354


----------



## pesos (Mar 23, 2003)

it's the best price around i think -- especially if you're not in California like i am =(


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

What is the best price for the Tivo series 3? I see that Costco has it for $599. I'm not a member so with tax and none member fee it comes out to $682.75. The sale ends March 18th and I won't have all of the money saved up by then. 

Where else can I find a great price on a series 3?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

TiVo Community Store: $625, no tax, no shipping. I ordered mine today. The price is for a limtied time. I don't know how long the price will last, but it may go down even further and not up.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

Kablemodem said:


> TiVo Community Store: $625, no tax, no shipping. I ordered mine today. The price is for a limtied time. I don't know how long the price will last, but it may go down even further and not up.


Here's hoping it doesn't go up higher. I will not be ready to buy until another 2 weeks. I missed the Dell deal and now Costco.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

Just an FYI...

The Costco Series 3 $599 sale ends this Sunday, March 18th.


----------



## DrR0Ck (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi, 

I was about to make a purchase of an S3 in the Tivo Community Store, and I noticed they were charging me sales tax. Since I had seen several posts about not sales tax, I was surprised, and I would prefer not to have to pay the extra $40+. Are they based in Florida? Anyone know where they are located, as I didn't spot an address on the site.

Thanks


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

The banner needs be changed. The Tivo store has the Series 3 at $619.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

I just checked Dell's web site. They have the Tivo Series 3 listed at $669 with free shipping. I have a coupon for 10% of Select S&P and a 10% off all new E&A products which are stackable coupons.

$669
$-66.90 (10% off Select S&P)
$-60.21 (10% off all new E&A Products)

$541.89 (Sub total)
$45.39 (Tax)

Total $587.28


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Good deal!

So are you only mentioning this or actually finally buying on?


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

ashu said:


> Good deal!
> 
> So are you only mentioning this or actually finally buying on?


Uhh....

4 weeks ago I purchased a 60 gig PS3 along with 6 games and blu-ray remote.
1 week ago I purchased a Dell 24" LCD.
Now Tivo series 3.

I was trying to hold off buying the Tivo until the end of the month but with the price and the fact one of my coupons expires in 5 days it looks like I might have to jump on this. I doubt I will get a better price any where else. Agreed?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

No I disagree - wait a few more days/weeks/months/years


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

ashu said:


> No I disagree - wait a few more days/weeks/months/years


Oh this is killing me. If you sign up for a Dell preferred account it's another 3% off.

$669
$-66.90 (10% off Select S&P)
$-60.21 (10% off all new E&A Products)
$-$16.26 (3% off DPA)

$525.63 (Sub total)
$44.03 (Tax)

Total $569.66

My finger is itching to click the submit button.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I'd skip the DPA and use an AmericanExpress card (at least 1%, sometimes some cards give you 2%) cash back with an included doubling of the warranty. That's how I always buy from Dell.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Carlos_E said:


> My finger is itching to click the submit button.


Do it!!! 

Spending other people's money is always so much easier! 

Seriously, I think you'll be happy with it, but I feel like I've been hemorrhaging money lately too...


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

GoHokies! said:


> Do it!!!
> 
> Spending other people's money is always so much easier!
> 
> Seriously, I think you'll be happy with it, but I feel like I've been hemorrhaging money lately too...


In other words go ahead, drink the kool aid it will bring you TiVo salvation......


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> Just an FYI...
> 
> The Costco Series 3 $599 sale ends this Sunday, March 18th.


Costco's $599 sale has been extended to March 31st. 

Limited Online Offer:
$150 Coupon is reflected in the price. 
Valid for orders placed from February 12, 2007 through March 31, 2007.


----------



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

> Limited Online Offer:
> $150 Coupon is reflected in the price.
> Valid for orders placed from February 12, 2007 through March 31, 2007.


I have a grandfatherable S1 lifetime. I noticed the Costco deal says a 1 year subscription is required. Does this mean I can't get the $599 price and transfer my lifetime?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Got mine from the TC.com Store yesterday. $619.

Man, the UMF acted VERY quickly on this one. I just bought a new 46" LCD HDTV earlier this week to replace a CRT HDTV at the insistence of my wife (sweet!). The HD TiVo was a no-brainer.

Can't wait!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

gbronzer said:


> I have a grandfatherable S1 lifetime. I noticed the Costco deal says a 1 year subscription is required. Does this mean I can't get the $599 price and transfer my lifetime?


Best thing would be to call and let everyone else know. I doubt it matters, but there may be some new deal going on like the cell phone companies do. You never know.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

gbronzer said:


> I have a grandfatherable S1 lifetime. I noticed the Costco deal says a 1 year subscription is required. Does this mean I can't get the $599 price and transfer my lifetime?


The note just means that TiVo service is required to use the product. There is no problem for transferring your S1 lifetime.


----------



## krbuck (Jan 6, 2006)

c3 said:


> The note just means that TiVo service is required to use the product. There is no problem for transferring your S1 lifetime.


Am I reading this right? Is there a way for me to transfer my old S1 lifetime service to a new S3?

This may just tip me over into the buy category.

Thanks. --Karl


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

c3 said:


> The note just means that TiVo service is required to use the product. There is no problem for transferring your S1 lifetime.


There IS a problem is you purchased it after a certain date. if you bought your Series 1 lifetime before mid-January 2000, you should be OK....not certain of the EXACT date.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

The exact cutoff date for grandfathered S1 lifetime transfers is Jan 20, 2000.


----------



## krbuck (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I'm out of luck. My activation date is Feb 1, 2001. Its unlikely I bought it before the cutoff.

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

krbuck said:


> Looks like I'm out of luck. My activation date is Feb 1, 2001. Its unlikely I bought it before the cutoff.
> 
> Thanks!


That cutoff date IS for your activation. Makes no difference when you bought it.


----------



## rameshutv (Feb 13, 2007)

krbuck said:


> Looks like I'm out of luck. My activation date is Feb 1, 2001. Its unlikely I bought it before the cutoff.
> 
> Thanks!


I actually managed to convince a Supervisor to let me transfer S1 lifetime to a S2 in February. I was quite rational, slightly resigned about it and mentioned how I have bought 2 TIVO's in the last 6 years. Well it worked. Without the 199 fee to boot - but S1 would immediately lose service.

It turned out that I decided to buy the S3 from Costco for 649 (later got a refund for 50 when the price dropped to 599). So, you maybe lucky to do so as well.

Worth trying.

I have an S1 with 1 year left (from the lifetime transfer) - bought in Oct 2000
S2 - with lifetime - bought in July 04
and S3 with lifetime - bought in Feb 07


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

krbuck said:


> Am I reading this right? Is there a way for me to transfer my old S1 lifetime service to a new S3?


There *was*.. you missed out. The cutoff for transfer was march 3. (the purchase date was what, the end of January I think.)


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

The Series 3 is down to $599.99 at the community store.  Does anyone have a community store coupon code that they're not going to use that I can add on to my order?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

$599!? Hey! I got mine from TC.com for $619 just a few days ago. I wonder if TC.com has a price protection program...


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

markp99 said:


> $599!? Hey! I got mine from TC.com for $619 just a few days ago.


I pulled the trigger yesterday at $599. Is this your first one or are do you already have one. This is my first S3. I have a cablevision DVR and it's a piece of crap. I get audio drop outs on recordings, pixilation, or it just messes up and doesn't record a show.


markp99 said:


> I wonder if TC.com has a price protection program...


Maybe if you can get them to return an email.  I'm still waiting for a reply to mine.


----------



## GadgetVirtuoso (Sep 27, 2001)

markp99 said:


> $599!? Hey! I got mine from TC.com for $619 just a few days ago. I wonder if TC.com has a price protection program...


I emailed them and they are going to be refunding me the difference since I ordered @ the $619.99 price and they dropped the price before mine even shipped. Works for me!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

> $599!? Hey! I got mine from TC.com for $619 just a few days ago. I wonder if TC.com has a price protection program...
> 
> 
> 
> > I emailed them and they are going to be refunding me the difference since I ordered @ the $619.99 price and they dropped the price before mine even shipped. Works for me!


I contacted the TC Store via email. The replied nearly immediately and offered to make good on the price drop. :up:

/happy customer!


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

markp99 said:


> I contacted the TC Store via email. The replied nearly immediately and offered to make good on the price drop. :up:
> 
> /happy customer!


Great! Congrats! My Tivo gets here tomorrow!


----------



## GadgetVirtuoso (Sep 27, 2001)

TC Store asked for the CC I used over email I refused to send it via email so they provided me with a phone number 305-359-3925 which is just a machine. I received an email back within a couple hours notifying me of the credit.


----------



## MsUnderstood (Jun 1, 2004)

Another thread here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=346074 stated costco is selling these for $599 while best buy has a coupon bringing the price down to $599 (the fine print is that you must purchase from the best buy "magnolia" store inside the best buy) http://emailinfo.bestbuy.com/pp/edi...4;981124990;1;02&R=T1_CMP_7184&A=1007&ci=7184


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

www.buy.com has it for $569 + $13 shipping.

Jim

I am about to bite the bullet....


----------



## edjrwinnt (Jan 27, 2005)

I got a "Come Home" email directly from TiVo that has the Series 3 for $499 plus a free wireless network adaptor. I was a somewhat early adopter of TiVo and stopped my service quite a while ago. 

I have a Sony HDD-250 that I got off eBay for $200 that I've gotten somewhat used to, but of course it's nowhere near a TiVo. But....I'm just having a hard time justifying the expense for TiVo with the high startup cost and monthly service fees, plus the $5 a month for the additional cable cards that I would need from Time Warner. The two-way cable cards that may be needed to get all the Time Warner Hi-def channels down the road is making me scared to pull the trigger too.


----------



## marano (Dec 30, 2002)

edjrwinnt said:


> I got a "Come Home" email directly from TiVo that has the Series 3 for $499 plus a free wireless network adaptor. I was a somewhat early adopter of TiVo and stopped


$499 plus the wireless network adapter sounds like a great deal. Was there a link in the e-mail or did you have to contact Tivo directly to get the offer? I purchased the Series 1 Tivo when it originally came out and then moved to a Series 2 only to give it up because there was not Hi-Def recording available on Tivo at the time so the last three or four years I've been stuck with Time Warner's crappy HD DVR.


----------



## edjrwinnt (Jan 27, 2005)

marano said:


> $499 plus the wireless network adapter sounds like a great deal. Was there a link in the e-mail or did you have to contact Tivo directly to get the offer? I purchased the Series 1 Tivo when it originally came out and then moved to a Series 2 only to give it up because there was not Hi-Def recording available on Tivo at the time so the last three or four years I've been stuck with Time Warner's crappy HD DVR.


There was a link in the email. I had logged into their site the night before and checked pricing. I had remembered my login credentials from years prior.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

edjrwinnt said:


> There was a link in the email. I had logged into their site the night before and checked pricing. I had remembered my login credentials from years prior.


If you still have the email, can you post the link?


----------



## dbong1021 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> If you still have the email, can you post the link?


http://www.tivo.com/0.11.welcomeback.asp

awesome deal!


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

I just got one today from buy.com for $571 shipped. I found a $15 coupon online. I also begged tivo and they are letting me transfer my service from my series 2. I'm a happy man.


----------



## dbong1021 (Dec 10, 2004)

walkerism said:


> I just got one today from buy.com for $571 shipped. I found a $15 coupon online. I also begged tivo and they are letting me transfer my service from my series 2. I'm a happy man.


Whaaaat? How'd you do that? You might have just opened up the floodgates at Tivo for calls asking to do the same thing.

Details please?


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

honestly, I just asked.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

dbong1021 said:


> Whaaaat? How'd you do that? You might have just opened up the floodgates at Tivo for calls asking to do the same thing.
> 
> Details please?


You can always transfer service to a new box as long as you don't buy from TiVo. In fact, you can do it online without ever calling TiVo.


----------



## YupYup (Sep 13, 2006)

walkerism said:


> I also begged tivo and they are letting me transfer my service from my series 2.


I think what's got us all excited here is... what type of service did you transfer? Lifetime??????


----------



## MsUnderstood (Jun 1, 2004)

I transferred my lifetime service about 2 weeks ago from a Toshiba DVD/Tivo to the S3 TIVO.

I called and spoke to a rep who was adamant the time had passed.

I hung up called back 1/2 hour later and the gal agreed to transer the service.

It all depends on the customer service person (IMHO the second person I talked to seemed more "seasoned" because the first one seemed stuck to a script. . .when I tried to out argue him he'd go right back to "that is how it is" and reread the price plans).


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

dbong1021 said:


> http://www.tivo.com/0.11.welcomeback.asp
> 
> awesome deal!


A better deal than I had found. Pushed me over the edge - ordered tonight.

Thanks.

Jim

PS - anyone want to buy a Humax 80 hr so I can afford it?


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

MsUnderstood said:


> I transferred my lifetime service about 2 weeks ago from a Toshiba DVD/Tivo to the S3 TIVO.
> 
> I called and spoke to a rep who was adamant the time had passed.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same here transferring my S1 lifetime to the S3. Only difference is I had to talk to three people to find one who would ...take the effort? ...had the power? ...etc. to get it done. When you do find one of these folks they manage the situation as though it was a common practice to transfer the service. It's a strange way to sail a ship but, who knows why it's that way?

I do know I would not have purchased the S3 without this concession. My SA8300HD was a poor substitute for a Tivo but it was a decent time shifter and recorder and, it's picture quality was excellent..... and, it was cheap.

I'm really pleased Tivo permitted the service transfer because we really like the S3 Tivo and it's new features.


----------



## macrho (Nov 19, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking, were you able to purchase the S3 via the welcome back promotion?

I have an S2 with lifetime on it and if I could transfer it and get the special price for the S3, I wouldn't hesitate to get one.

I have an SA8300HD and while it's no TiVo, the price point for the S3 has been too steep, but $500 and transfer of lifetime, sign me up.



Testpattern said:


> Exactly the same here transferring my S1 lifetime to the S3. Only difference is I had to talk to three people to find one who would ...take the effort? ...had the power? ...etc. to get it done. When you do find one of these folks they manage the situation as though it was a common practice to transfer the service. It's a strange way to sail a ship but, who knows why it's that way?
> 
> I do know I would not have purchased the S3 without this concession. My SA8300HD was a poor substitute for a Tivo but it was a decent time shifter and recorder and, it's picture quality was excellent..... and, it was cheap.
> 
> I'm really pleased Tivo permitted the service transfer because we really like the S3 Tivo and it's new features.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

macrho said:


> If you don't mind me asking, were you able to purchase the S3 via the welcome back promotion?


Strange thing about Tivo granting the transfer.... they wouldn't sell me a Tivo, at any price. They stated it was only sold by them with standard subscription pricing which prevented them from managing my lifetime transfer?? I thought this was strange but didn't dare argue since I was accomplishing my main objective in getting my lifetime transferred.

So I purchased from the TiVo Community Store which was a great deal compared to Tivo's retail price (great service also I might add). In essence, I could have bought the S3 from anywhere I could have got the best deal.... except Tivo.

One other odd thing on my deal. They gave me a one week window to connect a S3 for my lifetime transfer to be honored. This did require I take action immediately but I would have anyway so it was no big deal other than a few extra bucks to expedite my delivery.

This may have changed, but this is the way it was at the time I cut my deal about a month ago.

Good luck...


----------



## macrho (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

I'm really mixed on giving this a shot. If I could call up TiVo and get the S3 for $500 and transfer my S2 lifetime, I'd do it. Problem is, my SA8300HD, while having a terrible UI and can't figure out first-fun versus reruns, dose basically what I want it: it records my shows in HD.

Anyway, I'm going off the topic and thank you for your response. If I buy, I'll post the details.

Thanks again.



Testpattern said:


> Strange thing about Tivo granting the transfer.... they wouldn't sell me a Tivo, at any price.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

macrho said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm really mixed on giving this a shot. If I could call up TiVo and get the S3 for $500 and transfer my S2 lifetime, I'd do it.


You'd be asking them to make two LARGE exceptions for you - unlikely they'll agree on both counts.

Pick your battle (of the two) - I'd say Lifetime transfer special-case would be better, just buy your S3 from Costco or the TC Store for 599.


----------



## macrho (Nov 19, 2005)

ashu said:


> You'd be asking them to make two LARGE exceptions for you - unlikely they'll agree on both counts.
> 
> Pick your battle (of the two) - I'd say Lifetime transfer special-case would be better, just buy your S3 from Costco or the TC Store for 599.


Going to $599 wouldn't be a huge problem for me, my only concern would be after the purchase, am I more or less guaranteed to get an exception on the lifetime transfer? I'd hate to have to deal with sending the unit back. Or can I negotiate up front and then take delivery; problem is from a previous post, the S3 needs to be activated within a week and I have no idea if I could get the cable company here quick enough to install the cable cards..


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Buy from Costco and don't even unbox it - the TSN is on the outside. Call TiVo and ask for the transfer, and if it is sucha critical issue, return it unopened to Costco.

Or call ahead and talk someone at TiVo CS to agree and notate your account - THEN order from costco 

Actually, I think even the TCStore will offer the TSN before shipping/chrrging your credit card - and ship upon approval - they did for a few days at least back when the Lifetime transfer originally expired.


----------



## sting (Dec 11, 2003)

Testpattern said:


> Strange thing about Tivo granting the transfer.... they wouldn't sell me a Tivo, at any price. They stated it was only sold by them with standard subscription pricing which prevented them from managing my lifetime transfer?? I thought this was strange but didn't dare argue since I was accomplishing my main objective in getting my lifetime transferred.
> 
> So I purchased from the TiVo Community Store which was a great deal compared to Tivo's retail price (great service also I might add). In essence, I could have bought the S3 from anywhere I could have got the best deal.... except Tivo.
> 
> ...


Was it a no-fee lifetime transfer or did you have to pay a $199 VIP transfer fee? Thanks.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

sting said:


> Was it a no-fee lifetime transfer or did you have to pay a $199 VIP transfer fee? Thanks.


I paid the $199.... Wasn't aware anyone ever got a free transfer


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

Say hello to the newest Series 3 owner. I ordered at 10:15PM Tuesday night and it was sitting on my porch at 4:00PM Thursday...with the TiVo wireless G adapter and the TiVo "pre-activated"...free shipping too...for the $499 deal. It shipped out of Dallas (I didn't know they had a distribution center there). 

I have already installed it and am receiving glorious HD (TimeWarner cablecards self install and $1.75 per month). So far, so good.

Jim


----------



## golubian (Apr 5, 2001)

jmace57 said:


> Say hello to the newest Series 3 owner. I ordered at 10:15PM Tuesday night and it was sitting on my porch at 4:00PM Thursday...with the TiVo wireless G adapter and the TiVo "pre-activated"...free shipping too...for the $499 deal. It shipped out of Dallas (I didn't know they had a distribution center there).
> 
> I have already installed it and am receiving glorious HD (TimeWarner cablecards self install and $1.75 per month). So far, so good.
> 
> Jim


Hey, I'm in Bellaire, TX, too, and am about to buy direct from Tivo. How'd you manage the self-install? Did you just go over the TW storefront in Bellaire and pick up the cable cards? Did they offer any resistance to doing it that way and without requiring a service call?


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I am trying to follow the various threads on TRANSFERRING LIFETIME.

Is it STILL POSSIBLE to transfer LIFETIME from an S2 to a new (yet to be purchased) S3 Tivo?

Is it totally within the discretion of whoever answers the phone on the TIVO side of things or it is still an option that is available with a phone call?

Is the option only available if you purchase tivo from NOT-tivo? Costco or this community?

Is there a special price directly from tivo at this time? (reference to a $499.00 price)

Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

fred2 said:


> Is there a special price directly from tivo at this time? (reference to a $499.00 price)
> 
> Any info will be greatly appreciated.


it's still there. check out the link at the top post on this page.


----------



## lims (Jun 7, 2005)

I orderred one without reading the fine print about not allowing multi-service discounts on packages. Long story short I am going to either reject the unit at the door or send the unit back. Anyone have a history with sending units back to Tivo? What are the chances they will attempt to sweeten the deal to get me to keep the unit.
The reason I ask is because BestBuy has agreed to match Costco's 599 price and I dont want to pull the trigger on that if Tivo is going to bend a little on their multi-service discount price in order to get me to keep the unit.
Hopefully someone can help me control my itchy "submit order" finger


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Why don't you call and ask? You have the most leverage prior to accepting, but before rejecting. However, I haven't heard of TiVo bending on the "Package plan" not eligible to receive -$6.00 MSD discount rule.

If you have an existing unit that is on monthly "Service-only" without MSD, you can also have the S3 be the "First" unit to qualify the existing unit for MSD. If your existing unit is Lifetime or Package also, then you'll need to talk to them or return/reject the unit.


----------



## lims (Jun 7, 2005)

I called and asked, the rep said to wait until the package arrived and either reject it or send it back within the 30 days. I have two existing lifetimes, 2 S2 duals and a series 1 monthly; so I am already getting the $6 discount. I will call to cancel my series 1 as the reps that handle cancelled installations tend to throw more options at you when you asked them to cancel their subscription. Who knows maybe they will be able to offer me something.
Thanks for the response, I will report back how things go.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Sheesh. Give 'em an inch ...

(no response needed - I'm opinionated and strongly disapprove of cancellation/retention/entitlement/expectation types  )


----------



## lims (Jun 7, 2005)

Your entitled to your oppinion and I respect that. FYI I was told I couldnt transfer my lifetime series 1's to series 3's because i missed the Jan 20 2000 cutoff date for grandfathered units because my date of activation for both was Feb 10 2000. I also have been paying for two other non lifetime units since Jan 2001. 
I will send the unit back I dont care, just weird that a 3rd party offers the Tivo cheaper than Tivo itself. As I said, I respect your right to your own oppionion, just clarifying the situation.


----------



## andrewb (Jun 25, 2002)

Just got a lifetime transfer from my S1 to S3 last night (4/25/07). The CSR was very pleasant and agreed immediately, even though I had already signed up for the monthly plan with 3-year commitment. She said since I was still within 30 days of signing up I could cancel the monthly plan and transfer to lifetime. It took a few minutes and she said there was a lot of "paperwork" but no problem. I bought my S3 from costco for $599 so the total deal isn't bad at all.

She also said lifetime transfers would not be allowed on this $499 deal.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

andrewb said:


> It took a few minutes and she said there was a lot of "paperwork" but no problem. I bought my S3 from costco for $599 so the total deal isn't bad at all.
> 
> She also said lifetime transfers would not be allowed on this $499 deal.


IMO, it's almost a wash with that if you prepay for 3 years. $499 + $299 is relatively equivalent to $599 + $199. Chances are there will be a TiVo series 4 by then, or maybe, just maybe they'll have fixed the TTG functionality.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> IMO, it's almost a wash with that if you prepay for 3 years. $499 + $299 is relatively equivalent to $599 + $199. Chances are there will be a TiVo series 4 by then, or maybe, just maybe they'll have fixed the TTG functionality.


You would rather prepay for 3 years than ABSOLUTELY never have to pay again?

Plus, if there *is* a series 4 by then, then your series 3 
1) would retain more eBay resale value
and/or
2) there MAY be an option to transfer (possibly including a fee) to the hypothetical series 4.


----------



## monkeyboy1010 (Nov 17, 2000)

Compusa:

I know, I know, never good deals on name brand high end gear at Compusa, but they are closing more than 50% of their stores to reduce costs. And they are liquidating stock, most stores are at 30 to 50 % off retail prices now. I picked up a S3 for 550.00, YMMV.


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

TiVo Drops Price of Series3 by $300

http://www.betanews.com/article/TiVo_Drops_Price_of_Series3_by_300/1177706329

Tim S


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

mattack said:


> You would rather prepay for 3 years than ABSOLUTELY never have to pay again?
> 
> Plus, if there *is* a series 4 by then, then your series 3
> 1) would retain more eBay resale value
> ...


Somewhere in there you need to consider the whether the product (that is, TiVo service) is even still available in four years. I'd rate that likelihood as pretty good, myself. I'd say 40% chance TiVo is still in business as it stands today, 30% chance they've been bought out and the service is still available. Just my opinion of course....no factual information contained therein.


----------



## hansende (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is the link again to the $499.99 Series 3:
http://www.tivo.com/0.11.welcomeback.asp


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

hansende said:


> Here is the link again to the $499.99 Series 3:
> http://www.tivo.com/0.11.welcomeback.asp


I get a page not found error with that link. Is there another one?


----------



## golubian (Apr 5, 2001)

WeBoat said:


> I get a page not found error with that link. Is there another one?


It expired 4/30/07.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

That offer expired yesterday.

"Offer expires April 30, 2007"

Link to Cached page:

http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...asp+welcomeback+tivo&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us


----------



## snitm (Jul 9, 2006)

WeBoat said:


> I get a page not found error with that link. Is there another one?


The "welcome back" offer expired on 4/30/2007


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

It was funny, last night around 10 PM my friend IMmed me with a message of "I MUST HAVE A TIVO HD RECORDER!!!" and I pointed her to the link. I had to explain about cable cards, but it was worth it. Saved her a couple Hundred bucks, I did.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

I missed the $499 S3 + $299 3year deal.  

Anyone know of a good deal on the S3 ?

Thanks in advance.  

Gman


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

GmanTiVo said:


> Bump


For what reason? If someone had a newer, lower deal, they would have posted it.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/rebate/rebate_june07.pdf


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I dislike rebates because it is too easy for the company to deny them. Still, this is pretty nice. Should bring the price to about $400.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

sneagle said:


> I dislike rebates because it is too easy for the company to deny them. Still, this is pretty nice. Should bring the price to about $400.


Yup. I think I finally might be ready to jump off the fence...

Wonder if my local Costco still has 'em in stock?


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

DocNo said:


> Wonder if my local Costco still has 'em in stock?


Well, it seems the warehouses no longer carry them. $24 a month for both HD and the cable cards from Comcast.

And the mult-service discount *does* apply to the Series 3. $6 a month off any of the listed plans, you just have to call into Tivo to activate and not do it over the web.

Hmm.......


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

DocNo said:


> $24 a month for both HD and the cable cards from Comcast.


That's unusually high. Over here, it's $1.50 for two CableCards and no HD charge.



DocNo said:


> And the mult-service discount *does* apply to the Series 3. $6 a month off any of the listed plans, you just have to call into Tivo to activate and not do it over the web.


MSD is definitely available through the web. Just log into your TiVo account.


----------

